# Zack Snyder's Superman  - Part 2



## Tazmo (Jun 19, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 19, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

He was hitting him pretty hard and both didnt really look that fazed from the fight and let's say he did manage to knock him out. Then what, constantly watch over him and clock him anytime he opens his eyes?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

You God damn right he should have done that.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

That is extremely impractical and dangerous.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

So, off the top of my head, Superman could have:

- Spun Zod around. If he's strong enough to twist Zod's neck against Zod's resistance, he's strong enough to toss him.
- Put his hand over Zod's eyes.
- Shoved Zod in the direction Zod was pulling, pushing them both through the floor.
- Fired his own heat vision into the back of Zod's head to stun him.
- Used his heat vision to blast the floor, dropping them both.
- Kicked through the floor. Same thing as above.
- Used his heat vision to carve out the wall behind the hapless family, giving them an escape path.
- Poked out Zod's eyes.

Honestly, I would've preferred an ending where Superman talked Zod down and convinced him to surrender or Zod has his spirit broken and he kills himself. Something like that. Instead, the scriptwriters bloodied Superman's hands the first chance they get.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 19, 2013)

James Bond said:


> That is extremely impractical and dangerous.



That's not even to mention the very real possibility that Zod could kill Superman either by superior fighting skill (which he _did_ have) or just with a lucky hit.  Then humanity is doomed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

Maybe that's the set up for World's Finest. Have Bruce be piss off at the incident and hunt down Supes.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

All of your suggestions are stalls at best (except for eye gouging...), Superman tried to talk Zod down hell even Jor-El did fact is he wasn't listening so Superman was left with one choice. I think Snyder will be clever and use this as the catalyst for him to not kill again as it was obviously a very horrible thing for him to do.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

> - Spun Zod around. If he's strong enough to twist Zod's neck against Zod's resistance, he's strong enough to toss him.



viable



> - Put his hand over Zod's eyes.



couldn't risk it burning through and killing them



> - Shoved Zod in the direction Zod was pulling, pushing them both through the floor.



...that might well have resulted in the family being incinerated



> - Fired his own heat vision into the back of Zod's head to stun him.



viable, but the fight ending with zod getting a bloody, smoking hole bored into his skull isn't cathartic so much as horrifying



> - Kicked through the floor. Same thing as above.



i don't see what that would achieve unless they weren't on the ground floor in the first place



> - Used his heat vision to carve out the wall behind the hapless family, giving them an escape path.



zod's heat vision wasn't carving all the way through the wall as much as melting it

he'd have to literally vaporise the wall near the family, or they wouldn't be strong enough to push over a cut-out section of the wall big enough for all of them to escape



> - Poked out Zod's eyes.



couldn't risk his fingers getting burned off and them dying

also, the horror factor comes into play


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

And now that I think about it...Zod's plan made no sense.

"On this planet we have the powers of gods! Let's use our World Machine Thing and change Earth to be like Krypton so we'll be depowered and vulnerable again!" 

Seems legit.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And now that I think about it...Zod's plan made no sense.
> 
> "On this planet we have the powers of gods! Let's use our World Machine Thing and change Earth to be like Krypton so we'll be depowered and vulnerable again!"
> 
> Seems legit.



...

or, you know  "let's change earth to be like krypton so the millions of kryptonian children we're planning to incubate and deliver don't die because they haven't adapted to the atmosphere yet, and can't breathe upon arrival"


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Well, considering Darkseid's actual goal is to find the anti-life equation and commit mass genocide THROUGHOUT THE UNIVERSE...I could forgive wanting to kill HIM.
> 
> Here's the thing, for me. Superman is the hero other heroes look up to. He's inspirational. He is, as was hammered over and over in the movie, the symbol of Hope. That moment, when he had a choice to make, was the moment in the movie when I think he should have truly become Superman. Not just Clark, not just a guy who can fly and punch really hard, but Superman, the hero. That was the moment when, faced with a moral choice, he should have done the heroic thing rather than the expedient one. He didn't.



The whole point of that scene was that there was no moral choice. He either had to let that family die and / or continue fighting and put other lives in danger, or kill Zod even though he didn't want to. Its not really all that inspirational if the reason he never takes truly awful decisions is just that the universe / writing bends over backwards so he doesn't have to. Zod was strong and getting stronger, and he was a far superior fighter. He wanted to die or kill as many people as possible until he did. Clark had no means of putting him down and the longer the fight went on, the more like it would be that Zod would kill him and then start killing everyone else. There was no right choice; Clark just chose the lesser evil because the good option wasn't available. 

Don't see why its okay to kill Darkseid but not Zod just because Darkseid works on a bigger scale; if Zod was only ever planning to kill two or three people but there was no way to stop him doing that other than killing him, it would be just as understandable. Clark is _still_ the inspirational hero and symbol of hope that other heroes look up to (literally- the DC movie verse is going to work by having Supe's be the inspiration for the other heroes to come out of the woodwork) and killing Zod doesn't change that, especially since he has killed Zod and other aliens and monsters before without anyone batting an eye (not to mention its been established that he hears crimes _all the time_ but often ignores them for reasons of personal sanity). Superman is not inspiring because he never kills anyone, even in the direst situation; he is inspiring because he is a decent guy who tries to do the right thing more often than not and uses his awesome power to help as many people as he can. And the only way he could help those people was to kill Zod.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

also, under a yellow sun, they'd still retain some powers

superman was in a kryptonian environment near the world engine (massively magnified gravity + different atmospheric composition) but he was still capable of resisting that gravity, flying, and smashing through it

so yeah. they'd be weakened, but still much, much stronger than any human


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 19, 2013)

James Bond said:


> All of your suggestions are stalls at best (except for eye gouging...), Superman tried to talk Zod down hell even Jor-El did fact is he wasn't listening so Superman was left with one choice. I think Snyder will be clever and use this as the catalyst for him to not kill again as it was obviously a very horrible thing for him to do.



In order to gouge out Zod's eyes he would have needed to remove one of his arms from Zod's head in which case the family would have been incinerated.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And now that I think about it...Zod's plan made no sense.
> 
> "On this planet we have the powers of gods! Let's use our World Machine Thing and change Earth to be like Krypton so we'll be depowered and vulnerable again!"
> 
> Seems legit.



Vulnerable to who?  They were arguably the most technologically advanced race in the universe next to someone like the guardians.

Plus they would have still had the yellow sun.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

By the end of the movie, I got the feeling the world would have been better off without Superman(It's his fault the Kryptonians were there in the first place). That's not really inspiring.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And now that I think about it...Zod's plan made no sense.
> 
> "On this planet we have the powers of gods! Let's use our World Machine Thing and change Earth to be like Krypton so we'll be depowered and vulnerable again!"
> 
> Seems legit.



It was odd I felt, Jor-El explained it like it was our young sun that gave him his powers so why should terrorforming the Earth have affected their powers at all?


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Vulnerable to who?  They were arguably the most technologically advanced race in the universe next to someone like the guardians.
> 
> Plus they would have still had the yellow sun.



The New Gods are the most technologically advanced race in the universe. Kryptonians were advanced but pretty stagnant; I wouldn't be surprised if they failed to make even the top 20.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

James Bond said:


> It was odd I felt, Jor-El explained it like it was our young sun that gave him his powers so why should terrorforming the Earth have affected their powers at all?



the part which would've affected them would be the increased gravity


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

From what I could tell, the Kryptonians were on the decline...which is why their outposts all died out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

Luthor commented on how easy and primitive Kryptonian Tech was.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

"In the 2013 film Man of Steel, Krypton is portrayed as having had an Earthlike terrain composed of canyons and oceans. The planet was 8.7 billion years old. Its gravity was ten times that of Earth, and its atmospheric composition differed slightly from that of Earth."

Ten times, that would feel like nothing to Superman.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> By the end of the movie, I got the feeling the world would have been better off without Superman(It's his fault the Kryptonians were there in the first place). That's not really inspiring.



You are blaming him for his father sending him to that world as a baby? How is that his fault?

And there are plenty of other times something as bad or worse than Kryptonian war criminals comes to Earth because of Superman in the comics and other media. So by that logic he's _never_ inspirational.



James Bond said:


> It was odd I felt, Jor-El explained it like it was our young sun that gave him his powers so why should terrorforming the Earth have affected their powers at all?



He said it was a combination of the sun and our atmosphere (eg. our weaker gravity). The terraforming might have made everyone a bit weaker than Superman-level, but still stronger than on Krypton. Though when Kal was on their ship he got a lot weaker so....

Either way, the reason is Zod doesn't care about having superpowers as much as he wants to restart the Kryptonian race, so even if they do lose their powers that doesn't matter than much to him..


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

James Bond said:


> "In the 2013 film Man of Steel, Krypton is portrayed as having had an Earthlike terrain composed of canyons and oceans. The planet was 8.7 billion years old. Its gravity was ten times that of Earth, and its atmospheric composition differed slightly from that of Earth."
> 
> Ten times, that would feel like nothing to Superman.



*shrug*

then there's no downside to terraforming

and since the difference in atmospheric composition caused superman to cough up blood and black out before he adjusted, as a full-grown adult, babies would probably die

so the terraforming was necessary


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

He would probably lose his ability to fly, jump high and maybe his superspeed to an extent  if Earth had Kryptonian gravity.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 19, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> The New Gods are the most technologically advanced race in the universe. Kryptonians were advanced but pretty stagnant; I wouldn't be surprised if they failed to make even the top 20.



I said its arguable, its impossible to come up with any concrete linear list of who was the most advanced.  It comes down to timeline and the specific writer involved.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> From what I could tell, the Kryptonians were on the decline...which is why their outposts all died out.



The outposts were abandoned because the Kryptonians were xenophobic and preferred to be back on their home world.



Danger Doom said:


> Luthor commented on how easy and primitive Kryptonian Tech was.



When?  It would be vastly superior to anything he would have ever encountered on Earth.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

He was comparing it to his own intellect. And considering Luther once made a missile in 10 minutes to scatter Swamp Thing molecules in the cosmos. I would be incline to agree with him.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> He would probably lose his ability to fly, jump high and maybe his superspeed to an extent  if Earth had Kryptonian gravity.



he was flying underneath the terraforming engine, where the gravity was super-concentrated because it was trying to change the core itself to make it denser and more gravitationally attractive

so, he'd still be able to fly in normal kryptonian gravity


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 19, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> He was comparing it to his own intellect. And considering Luther once made a missile in 10 minutes to scatter Swamp Thing molecules in the cosmos. I would be incline to agree with him.



What makes you think Kryptonians who had more evolved brains and many thousands of years more of scientific advancement and knowledge couldn't do something like that?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

Because of DC writers.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> What makes you think Kryptonians who had more evolved brains and many thousands of years more of scientific advancement and knowledge couldn't do something like that?



Because they let their planet explode and their entire race die. 

At least if Luthor kills us all he probably did it on purpose.

He has also outsmarted Brainiac on several occasions, and Brainiac is definitely smarter than the Kryptonians.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

Didnt Jor-El himself refer to us as relatively intelligent?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 19, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Because they let their planet explode and their entire race die.
> 
> At least if Luthor kills us all he probably did it on purpose.



They never believed it would actually happen and depending on which origin story we're going with there was very little if any evidence to back up Jor-Els claim that it would.  That would be like if Earth suddenly blew up tomorrow and you went "stupid humans letting their planet blow up".

If they actually thought it would happen they wouldn't even have to fix the planet, they could easily have just moved.



masamune1 said:


> He has also outsmarted Brainiac on several occasions, and Brainiac is definitely smarter than the Kryptonians.



There aren't many people in comic continuity that haven't been outsmarted at some point.  So I fail to see how that makes Luther somehow smarter than all the Kryptonians.

If Luthor is so overwhelmingly brilliant then why does he lose so often to the various heroes of Earth?


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I said its arguable, its impossible to come up with any concrete linear list of who was the most advanced.  It comes down to timeline and the specific writer involved.



I think Boom Tubes and Mother Boxes alone are more advanced than anything any Kryptonian has ever come up with.



> The outposts were abandoned because the Kryptonians were xenophobic and preferred to be back on their home world.



Actually, didn't it seem like a lot of them died?



> When?  It would be vastly superior to anything he would have ever encountered on Earth.



I'm pretty sure that whenever it was, Lex has probably encountered a bunch of advanced alien tech from countless other words on Earth before that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> If Luthor is so overwhelmingly brilliant then why does he lose so often to the various heroes of Earth?



come on, man

that's just obtuse


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 19, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> I think Boom Tubes and Mother Boxes alone are more advanced than anything any Kryptonian has ever come up with.



And you're basing that on what exactly?



masamune1 said:


> Actually, didn't it seem like a lot of them died?



Krypton went through a number of internal wars.  As I recall most of the corpses were holding weapons so they probably killed each other before the outpost was abandoned.



masamune1 said:


> I'm pretty sure that whenever it was, Lex has probably encountered a bunch of advanced alien tech from countless other words on Earth before that.



Such as what?  Superman was the first alien humans were aware of.  Where would Luthor be getting this alien tech.

And if he has such advanced technology why hasn't Earth become one of the most technologically advanced planets in the universe from all the tech that Luthor would have and then patent?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

> And if he has such advanced technology why hasn't Earth become one of the most technologically advanced planets in the universe from all the tech that Luthor would have and then patent?



this is obtuse, too

luthor doesn't share tech

and the technological advances made by the geniuses in comic book universes don't result in realistic widespread implementation and advancement of the population.

writers want fictional earth to stay current with real earth's technology levels for several reasons

- when scientific advances might eradicate problems which are serious in the real world, writers think it would be irreverent to solve them easily in fiction. e.g. 'why hasn't reed richards cured cancer yet?'

- they want relatability to remain strong for when series are set among the common people i.e. the "frontline" type miniseries which are tie-ins to every crossover, like ben ulrich's plotline in siege

- presumably, representing a realistic process of the tech's adoption on earth is too difficult for most, and they don't think it would sell well or have much interest, so...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 19, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> this is obtuse, too



I notice you keep dodging the question to instead call me names, your position must be pretty weak.



Lucaniel said:


> luthor doesn't share tech



You're kidding right?  He would DEFINITELY allow such technology out to the public, because since he made it that would mean he could CONTROL it.  You don't think Luthor would jump at the chance to have the entire planet running on tech that he controls?



Lucaniel said:


> and the technological advances made by the geniuses in comic book universes don't result in realistic widespread implementation and advancement of the population.



Usually because whatever they make is either infeasible to replicate on a large scale (like adamantium) or too dangerous to release.  Basic standard of living tech would be easy to distribute.



Lucaniel said:


> writers want fictional earth to stay current with real earth's technology levels for several reasons
> 
> - when scientific advances might eradicate problems which are serious in the real world, writers think it would be irreverent to solve them easily in fiction. e.g. 'why hasn't reed richards cured cancer yet?'
> 
> ...



Stay current with real Earth's technology level?  I can't even count the number of comics where Earth scientists develop things waaaaaaaay beyond anything that exists in the real world.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

> Stay current with real Earth's technology level? I can't even count the number of comics where Earth scientists develop things waaaaaaaay beyond anything that exists in the real world.



and yet, back on the ground, things stay pretty much the same in both DC and Marvel, even if you start getting some seriously advanced stuff being used by SHIELD and so on



> I notice you keep dodging the question to instead call me names, your position must be pretty weak.



considering i ANSWERED the question in detail right below, your post filet is meaningless  and smh if you think "if luthor is so smart, then why does he always lose" is a valid point



> Usually because whatever they make is either infeasible to replicate on a large scale (like adamantium) or too dangerous to release. Basic standard of living tech would be easy to distribute.



how often are people like luthor or richards ever concerned with improving the basic standard of living?

never


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 19, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> and yet, back on the ground, things stay pretty much the same in both DC and Marvel, so



I already addressed that, the tech they make is usually impossible to replicate on a large scale or too dangerous.  They usually don't write stories about Mr Fantastic making vaccines even though by all logic he should be devoting much of his resources to that kind of thing.



Lucaniel said:


> considering i ANSWERED the question in detail right below, your post filet is meaningless  and smh if you think "if luthor is so smart, then why does he always lose" is a valid point



You're the one acting like Luthor's intelligence is on some unimaginable level.  Hell if you look at just the recent reboot in The New 52 the military has Superman in custody under the guidance of Luthor and they can't even figure out the fucking cape from the suit.  If Luthor is so smart shouldn't he have taken one look at it and instantly figured out everything about it?  I hardly think kryptonian fabric was the peak of their technology.



Lucaniel said:


> how often are people like luthor or richards ever concerned with improving the basic standard of living?
> 
> never



Again, its about CONTROL.  Luthor has built low income housing many times in the comics and improved the quality of life for many many people who now live in an area where he has total control.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

oh whoops missed this



> You're kidding right? He would DEFINITELY allow such technology out to the public, because since he made it that would mean he could CONTROL it. You don't think Luthor would jump at the chance to have the entire planet running on tech that he controls?



luthor has made a bunch of secret stuff which he keeps in his bases and labs and so on, and forged a lot of advances (i.e. cloning superboy). watered-down versions of some of the tech could be very profitable on the market and he could have several nobel prizes for the biological stuff

but, he doesn't ever really go through with it

luthor doesn't share tech

also considering the number of other clever people in DC, that tech would get reverse-engineered, the controls would be sussed out, and it would just be yet another arc of luthor failing in some world domination scheme

so i guess i can see him doing it but iirc he hasn't yet


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

> I already addressed that, the tech they make is usually impossible to replicate on a large scale or too dangerous. They usually don't write stories about Mr Fantastic making vaccines even though by all logic he should be devoting much of his resources to that kind of thing.



*shrug*

if you yourself agree that there's no contradiction between there being geniuses on earth, and earth not having advanced much as a whole, in comics, then that's the end of it


> You're the one acting like Luthor's intelligence is on some unimaginable level. Hell if you look at just the recent reboot in The New 52 the military has Superman in custody under the guidance of Luthor and they can't even figure out the fucking cape from the suit. If Luthor is so smart shouldn't he have taken one look at it and instantly figured out everything about it? I hardly think kryptonian fabric was the peak of their technology.



i don't read the new 52

and luthor's intelligence IS on a near-unimaginable level as substantiated by fifty to a hundred discrete storylines where he manages to do something amazing or impress the hell out of superior beings with his mind

all these arguments like "well if he's so clever then why does he lose" or "if he's so clever then why hasn't earth advanced" are all trying to argue in a vacuum and ignore the fact that he _is_ so clever even if those contradictions exist

also it's a frequent point of contention for luthor that he would improve the world if he could use his genius on it, but he feels he constantly has to destroy superman. in the OYL storyline after supes is briefly depowered and just stays clark for a year, it's addressed that luthor has done none of the things he claimed he would do if supes was out of the picture, and it's because he's an unconstructive, selfish maniac who stagnates without a threat to define himself again and wants power and domination, not the greater good

so there's your explanation



> Again, its about CONTROL. Luthor has built low income housing many times in the comics and improved the quality of life for many many people who now live in an area where he has total control.



meh

like i said, plenty of storylines where he's demonstrated enormous intelligence even if you feel you've found one particular contradiction


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 19, 2013)

This is a discussion for a separate thread/forum but let me ask you this, who would you consider smarter than Luthor?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

in DC and Marvel or just in DC?

if we're including Vertigo, i think Lucifer Morningstar craps on him


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2013)

Dr Doom/ Reed Richards are probably more intelligent while Loki is more scheming

But they do speciallize


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 19, 2013)

Dean Cain is still the best superman after all these years.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't think anyone else at marvel qualifies though


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 19, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> in DC and Marvel or just in DC?
> 
> if we're including Vertigo, i think Lucifer Morningstar craps on him



Mainstream DC.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

mainstream DC, hmmm

batman is as smart and smarter in some ways, but not as smart in others. brainiac is arguably smarter (i only recall lex outdoing him in red son). mr terrific isn't as smart, but he's close. ray palmer is close. sivana and t.o. morrow are close.

i don't think there's anyone earthbound who can be said, with no quibbling or restriction, to be objectively smarter than lex


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 19, 2013)

Several posts ago, some users were wondering how Lex Luthor would be a significant threat to Superman, and I believe that the best way for him to do that is to challenge Superman in a psychological, non-physical way, to show that, no matter how powerful Superman is, he cannot be everywhere at once and solve every problem that other people may have. This would be similar to how The Joker in _The Dark Knight_ challenged Batman's philosophy, showing him that being merciful was not always a wise choice and that people could become very irrational and violent in stressful circumstances. That would an example of Lex Luthor at his best (or is "worst" perhaps the better term to use in that context?); being cruel and manipulative.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FywMOuMqNuI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 19, 2013)

I see them introducing Kara some time in future. They have already made the backstory for it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

Lex Luthor became a god in a year of knowing everything there is to know in existence.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 19, 2013)

Isn't Luthor supposed to be smarter than Batman and Braniac?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

The only person supposedly as smart as Luthor is Brainiac.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 19, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Dr Doom/ Reed Richards are probably more intelligent while Loki is more scheming
> 
> But they do speciallize



Yeah, I'd agree. I think he's on-level with Doom, who is probably the most fearsome all-around intellect in the Marvel Universe (That resides on Earth, anyways). 

He'd be a great antagonist for T'challa, too. Put him, Doom, and Luthor into a three-way battle and that would be a shadow war to end all shadow wars. They'd be starting shit like Civil War and stuff just to get minor, completely unrelated advantages on each other.

In the Mainstream DCU, no one. Brainiac _thinks_ he's smarter, but in the end he's his equal at best. Batman is smart, but I don't think that he's as smart as Luthor. Maybe tactically, but strategically they are probably equal and Luthor definitely can outdo him in any sort of technical stuff.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2013)

Luthor and Brainiac are level 12 intellects. Batman is a lowly level 8.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2013)

After Luthor and Brainiac comes Atom.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2013)

Supposedly Mr. Terrific is the 3rd smartest, but seriously...fuck that guy.


----------



## Slice (Jun 20, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Several posts ago, some users were wondering how Lex Luthor would be a significant threat to Superman, and I believe that the best way for him to do that is to* challenge Superman in a psychological, non-physical way*, to show that, no matter how powerful Superman is, he cannot be everywhere at once and solve every problem that other people may have.





If you havent already, read it. Highly recommended.


----------



## Glued (Jun 20, 2013)

Batman with a day of prep, got beat by Swamp Thing

Luthor then makes a missile that scatters Swamp Thing's essence to the stars and makes it difficult for Swamp Thing to return to Earth's plantlife

However that was pre-crisis


Post crisis

T.O. Morrow made a window into the future with parts from a television.

Take that for what its worth.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 20, 2013)

I would definitely say Doom is smarter  than Luthor. Not to mention he is frequently more successful. Then there is Thanos, who is smarter still. 

Brainiac I think really is more intelligent than Lex (I thought Lex was a level 10- or at least I think that's what Brainiac thinks he is), but he is too rigid and lacks imagination, which is why Luthor trumps him (aside from _Red Son,_ he beat him in _Justice_ and I'm sure he's won elsewhere).


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> And you're basing that on what exactly?



Boom Tubes, to all appearances, allow one to travel to any point anywhere in the entire universe and even across dimensions. That right there is game breaking tech, considering how friggin' huge the universe really is, and its more advanced than anything Krypton has ever demonstrated. Especially when you remember they are also growth and shrink rays (since the New Gods are in fact so big they can hold planets in one hand, so they are the _uber-_ shrink ray). And Mother Boxes are portable supercomputers than can open Boom Tubes and carry out a variety of other tasks, including anger management.

Honestly, when you consider than Darkseid has planet-killing bombs _and_ has Boom Tubes, it really puts in perspective just how big a threat to the rest of the universe Apokolips really is. If New Genesis wasn't there to stop them everyone would be royally screwed from their technology alone.



> Such as what?  Superman was the first alien humans were aware of.  Where would Luthor be getting this alien tech.



I don't know where that quote about him saying Kryptonian tech was primitive comes from, but I'm assuming its from long after he first fought Superman and long after he's been exposed to the technology of the New Gods, the Guardians of the Universe, the Thanagarians, Brainiac, and all the other alien races that keep showing up on Earth. Because Superman doesn't fight him with Kryptonian tech and has only a very limited access to such tech himself. So I'm guessing that Luthor is speaking as someone who has been exposed to a lot of different alien technology at this point and is qualified to make the comparisons. 

Because if he's calling Kryptonian tech primitive based on his experiences with Superman, that doesn't make sense, because Superman doesn't use Kryptonian tech to battle Luthor.



> And if he has such advanced technology why hasn't Earth become one of the most technologically advanced planets in the universe from all the tech that Luthor would have and then patent?



The meta answer is that the writers want Earth to be relatable. Same reason Reed Richards hasn't turned Earth into a something that makes _Star Trek_ look about as advanced as the wheel.

In-universe, his excuse is that he can and he will- as soon as he kills Superman. Until then he pretty much refuses to.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2013)

The problem with level 12 intellects like Brainiac or Luthor is that they're prone to being unstable and irrational at times as a result of being too smart. It's why sometimes it's thought being level 10 is just as good, since you're not overcome by madness. 

That being said...Lex Luthor once made the cure for cancer in five minutes and then immediately made the antidote to the cure for cancer. So...he could cure your cancer and then give it back to you just to be a dick.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Wasn't the person he cured his little sister as well?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2013)

DCAU as demonstrated even in comics to cross the Source wall in DC you have to have the highest level intellect possible to survive the madness that's within.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 20, 2013)

If it was curing his sister then that wasn't cancer; it was paralysis. And it seemed like he had thought about the cure already (rather than making it up on the fly) and...well, just never bothered to give it to her. Which makes him an even bigger dick.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 20, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> If it was curing his sister then that wasn't cancer; it was paralysis. And it seemed like he had thought about the cure already (rather than making it up on the fly) and...well, just never bothered to give it to her. Which makes him an even bigger dick.



It wasn't just paralysis; it was some sort of weird, degenerative disease like Parkinson's or Alzheimer's.

And just saw the flick. Not sure how to really rate it yet. Kind of baffled by the polarizing reaction after seeing it. I'll write up my full thoughts later.



masamune1 said:


> Brainiac I think really is more intelligent than Lex (I thought Lex was a level 10- or at least I think that's what Brainiac thinks he is), but he is too rigid and lacks imagination, which is why Luthor trumps him (aside from _Red Son,_ he beat him in _Justice_ and I'm sure he's won elsewhere).



I think that Brainiac calling Lex "10th Level" is him underestimating Lex each time. That's the joke in _Red Son_: he thinks himself smarter, but Lex proves that he really _is_ the smarter of the two, using Brainiac as a tool to finish off Supes.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, regardless, he is a dick.

But still dumber than Doom.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2013)

Doom is totally a level 13.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 20, 2013)

What is Reed then?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2013)

Richard is a loser. 

/Doom


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2013)

Reed will always be inferior to Doom just from the fact they write Doom as the type of a guy who just gets tired mid fight and walk away .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2013)

Richards has only ever defeated Doombots.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2013)

Doom even banged Susan .


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Reed's powers are implied to make him smarter (and for the _Ultimate_ comics version is outright stated to be the case). Whenever he loses his powers, he often finds it harder to keep up with Doom. So Doom probably is smarter than Reed Richards, but not Mister Fantastic who is superintelligent. Both are smarter than Lex.


----------



## Benjaminsen (Jun 20, 2013)

Wasn't Victor Stone mentioned in MoS?

Also, how powerful is he power-wise.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2013)

Ewww...Cyborg. Keep him away from the movies, please.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 20, 2013)

Benjaminsen said:


> Wasn't Victor Stone mentioned in MoS?
> 
> Also, how powerful is he power-wise.



Probably more powerful than the animated series, but not _nearly_ as powerful as the comics version. They got the right amount of power for a movie universe with other heroes, I'd say.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 20, 2013)

So man of steel Is the love it or hate it kind of movie. Shame. Hope they learn their mistakes in mos2 I truly hope.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 20, 2013)

Superman the animated series is under $20 (?12?) on Amazon US right now. I just bought it without even hesitating.

I bought all of Justice League a few months back too. Region free.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 20, 2013)

I still haven't seen the original Justice Leauge. Just Unlimeted. Which was good.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Slice (Jun 20, 2013)

Man of Steel review, spoilertagged because of slight spoilers but nothing you couldnt already guess if you have seen the trailers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Man of Steel    *3/5*

The mindless action movie fan in me wants to give this a 4/5
The Superman fan in me wants to give it a 2/5
So i am settling for the middle.

Somewhere hidden inside these 145 minutes is a good Superman film, i just can't really seem to find it.

Cavill is a perfect Superman, his expressions, emotional reactions and his confidence are spot on but he isn't given much to work with. Superman is supposed to inspire, to be about saving those that can't save themselves and not about punching things until they stop moving while simply not caring about collateral damage at all. Cavill does best in those scenes that do not include any action as shown in his interactions with Lois and the military guys. 

Amy Adams is a solid Lois Lane, i liked how she was working to uncover her story in the beginning. Simply a good female lead? until the script decides she is better off falling down from great heights waiting to be saved. A strong start turning into a wastes opportunity. I still enjoyed every minute of her on screen because that woman is damn pretty. 

Michael Shannon does a convincing Zod and luckily manages to give his character a bit of depth. If not for him the villains would have been a total snoozefest. As with all the characters he is hindered by the script and suffers from a lot of PIS. At least he's starting out with an actual motivation and it is kinda relatable why he is doing what he is doing.

The rest of the supporting cast is at best solid but never memorable with Russel Crowe as action scientist Jor-El being the sole exception. Even Ma and Pa Kent don't really get to shine with Costner being especially bad in some scenes -the worst offender being the tornado scene. There were at least 3 persons working on that script you cant tell me nobody came up with a better scene than _that_???
The generic Kryptonian grunts are as boring as can be and even the (only?) named one - Faora - is reduced to be the run off the mill psycho bitch. At least she had one of the better action scenes.

Speaking of action - interestingly _this_ is where the movie falls apart. Snyder delivers on the initial smaller scale action, _especially_ in the great Smallville scene, but as soon as he takes the fight to Metropolis the theme of "bigger is better" collapses in itself. From this moment on it becomes a re-skin of the Dragonball anime with wide scale collateral damage and focus on environmental destruction instead of character interactions.

In the first scene Clark is struggling to keep the present soldiers alive while fending off two clearly superior (and better trained) hand to hand combatants. You can even see he tries to punch away the Kryptonians out of the city and cares about the civilians. Sadly this all is forgotten a few minutes later.
The 'fight' against the Terraformer is pointless and could be cut entirely - nothing of value would be lost. It even looks like it came out of another movie with the Brainiac like tentacles and living machine theme.
In Metropolis it is even worse when Zod and Kal lay waste to what feels like a quarter of the city probably resulting in countless civilian deaths. All that character moments about saving people are forgotten and instead we get collapsing buildings and exploding tankers everywhere. (Yes we get it Zach, Kryptonians are tough. No need to remind us every 5 seconds).
Make Superman struggle to keep Zod out of the city. Let Zod WIN the fight because Supes time and time again stops punching to rescue civilians. Show us WHY Superman is there to inspire and be an example for the perfect "human"being. Snyder tells us again and again that he is this great symbol of hope - but he never really bothers to show it. The action like here worked exactly once in the past (vs Doomsday) and even then it was because of the great panelling used in the story. Recreating something like this in a movie will inevitably fail.

Set and character design as well as special effects were great. I liked the costumes and how they made Krypton look. I also didn't mind the darker color theme the movie has. Cavill and Adams even have a lot of chemistry together and Zod is just the right amount away from being axe crazy without looking like a joke.

As i said there is the potential for a really great Superman film in this one but unfortunately Snyder seemed to have watched Matrix: Revolutions recently and decided to build a whole movie around the Neo vs Agent Smith fight.

I waited years to see another good Superman film - and the first 80 minutes really delivered. After seeing the whole thing though i must say:  the wait continues. If this is all that Warner/DC has in store for us as their cinematic universe it is truly sad.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 20, 2013)

Meh. Agreed with them on _Star Trek_, but don't get the love for _Iron Man 3_ over this.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2013)

Even when I don't agree with them, I almost always find their videos entertaining.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 20, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Even when I don't agree with them, I almost always find their videos entertaining.



Yeah, I can give you that. I still think they go overly long, but who am I to talk?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2013)

I thought Mark Waid(Who wrote Superman: Birthright)'s take on the movie was interesting. He actually liked Jonathan Kent dying in the tornado...but then he hated almost everything else.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2013)

Ain't nobody got time to read that Ghost.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 20, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I thought Mark Waid(Who wrote Superman: Birthright)'s take on the movie was interesting. He actually liked Jonathan Kent dying in the tornado...but then he hated almost everything else.



He didn't hate everything else. He really hated the ending, with the destruction and all that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2013)

i wonder what grant morrison thought of it?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2013)

Apparently Rob Liefeld loved the destruction of the city. 

Who would've saw that coming?


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm kinda disappointed in Mark Waid:


*Spoiler*: __ 



what asshole stands up and starts yelling at the screen just because something happens on-screen that you didn't like (even though SUPERMAN KILLS ZOD IN THE COMICS, and IIRC Mark Waid had claimed to have read every single Superman comic so he should know this shit), because you know there are other people in the theater who are enjoying the movie and didn't pay $10 or whatever to hear your dumbass yelling right at the conclusion of the climax. Honestly, I can't even take the rest of his review seriously if he did something so immature and inconsiderate. And no, you don't get to act like you "got all caught up in the moment and don't remember doing that but whatever", if you honestly have no control of yourself over a freaking fictional character then you probably need to see a psychiatrist. Seriously, if I was in that theater I would have called him an asshole for doing that, skilled comic book writer or not.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2013)

That one instance where Superman killed versus the thousands of times he chose not to. I mean, Superman did a porno with Big Barda once, but that doesn't make him a pornstar. I'm sure if I read every Superman comic ever, I would find it OOC or annoying too. Considering he's one of the biggest Superman fanboys around, I'm not shocked he got that butthurt over it. Just consider how bent out of shape people get on this forum discussing manga or movies.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 20, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Apparently Rob Liefeld loved the destruction of the city.
> 
> Who would've saw that coming?



Rob's a decent guy, from everything I've heard. People were making fun of his blow-up at DC, but I think given what we've seen in the last few months, DC really _did_ push him over the edge.



Doom85 said:


> I'm kinda disappointed in Mark Waid:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Mark's one of the biggest Superman fans in the world. The guy loves his Superman as much as Chris Haley does, and I do not use that lightly. And if you don't know who Chris Haley is, he's a big enough fan that a lot of writers were asking how he was after the whole movie.

Mark gets a pass. I actually do agree with a lot of what he says, though not on everything. But if there's anyone who gets to say something at the movie, it's the guy who gave a bunch of material to the movie itself.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That one instance where Superman killed versus the thousands of times he chose not to. I mean, Superman did a porno with Big Barda once, but that doesn't make him a pornstar. I'm sure if I read every Superman comic ever, I would find it OOC or annoying too. Considering he's one of the biggest Superman fanboys around, I'm not shocked he got that butthurt over it. Just consider how bent out of shape people get on this forum discussing manga or movies.



This is why I hate people bringing up John Byrne's run. Byrne had some good ideas (Business Man Luthor? That's him!), but he also had some really damaging ones. Just because it has happened doesn't mean it's a good idea, and this is a prime example.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 20, 2013)

Did you actually read that?  Superman was being controlled and he still didn't do anything that would get him a PG-13 rating, let alone NC-17.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 20, 2013)

Kal should reflect and learn from this episode, we should see him be more careful with buildings and saving people in part 2.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 20, 2013)

I got to agree with Ghost here.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 20, 2013)

Slice said:


> If you havent already, read it. Highly recommended.



I have not read that comic, but it does look very interesting, so I may do so, if I have the free time for it. Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 20, 2013)

Lot of hockey player names in that one.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 20, 2013)

Any comics related to this story arc in MoS that I should get?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2013)

you should check out birthright, i guess


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 20, 2013)

Alright.

By the way this review covers all my thoughts lol

[YOUTUBE]34t0QQPlmLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2013)

>some dude reviewing man of steel
>no particular unique selling point or draw
>can't keep his video review under _33 fucking minutes_

christ


----------



## Wesley (Jun 20, 2013)

So villains that can't fly or move at super speed won't work in sequels.


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 20, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Mark gets a pass. I actually do agree with a lot of what he says, though not on everything. But if there's anyone who gets to say something at the movie, it's the guy who gave a bunch of material to the movie itself.



Yes, but that doesn't entitle him to behave rudely at the theater. Everyone else in that room also paid money to see the movie and you'd think a grown adult could have enough self-control not to do something so rude and inconsiderate.

Lord knows there have been a handful of moments in superhero movies that have filled me with pure rage, like killing off Cyclops in X-men 3 (it's the fucking Dark Phoenix Saga, that is his and Jean's story!) but I didn't jump out of my seat and start yelling at the theater screen like a manchild.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 21, 2013)

Apparently Jerry Seinfeld is going to do a review of this movie tomorrow I wonder what he thinks of it.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 21, 2013)

Huh... I'm actually having an argument with Noa Antwiler (Spoony from TGWTG.com) over twitter. Over whether or not Superman is hero because of all the collateral damage he caused.

According to him Spoony is saying (rather aggressively at that) that Superman is an asshole for supposedly killing thousands of people who for all we know have already been evacuated, fled or already killed off.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, he was certainly an asshole for destroying Smallville after telling everyone to get inside the buildings. 

But Spoony is such a mental wreck, he'll probably make a video about this.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 21, 2013)

People seriously need to watch it again. Superman doesn't cause the collateral damage, and if he didn't fight, he would have been killed, or even more death and damage would have occurred.

There is a cam-rip about online and it's even uploaded onto youtube temporarily. If you don't close the page even when deleted, it will still upload.

Anyway go through the fights to see what damage he caused personally.

Mostly he is thrown into buildings or has stuff thrown at him that blows up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2013)

Just got back, the  tornado scene was actually my favorite part of the movie

Him sacrificing his life for Clark's safety was..pretty deep especially since Clark could have easily saved him.

What I didn't get was the last Zod scene, he could have just chucked Zod out a window or slam his face into the ground or something.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 21, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Well, he was certainly an asshole for destroying Smallville after telling everyone to get inside the buildings.
> 
> But Spoony is such a mental wreck, he'll probably make a video about this.



lol Yeah At first I thought getting kicked off the site for behavior was odd, and when I heard how he acted towards the other critics and his fans I thought that was just exaggerated internet celebrity gossip floating around but..holy crap. 

Literally right after I said I respectfully disagree with him the first thing he responded back with was that I was a crazy poser for defending this "atrocity incarnation of Superman".  Wow I guess those rumors I heard about him weren't exaggerated


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So, off the top of my head, Superman could have:
> 
> - Spun Zod around. If he's strong enough to twist Zod's neck against Zod's resistance, he's strong enough to toss him.
> - Put his hand over Zod's eyes.
> ...



My bad, someone already brought it up, I honestly found that scene to be terrible and unnecessary. It's like Snyder couldn't figure out how to end his movie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

Spoony once did a 90 minute video about a 5 minute segment in a pro wrestling match that bothered him. He was on the verge of a nervous breakdown by the end. 

So yeah...he's not the most stable person.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 21, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> My bad, someone already brought it up, I honestly found that scene to be terrible and unnecessary. It's like Snyder couldn't figure out how to end his movie.



Really? Personally I thought it was one of the best parts of the movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't know, supes is suppose to be a character everyone strives to be, but now he's a character who will kill if he has to, they made him too human, instead of being the symbol and embodiment of the righteous man, he's just a lost boy with superpowers. but ill sleep on it and see if I can form a deeper analysis later.


----------



## Slice (Jun 21, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Just got back, the  tornado scene was actually my favorite part of the movie
> 
> Him sacrificing his life for Clark's safety was..pretty deep especially since Clark could have easily saved him.



The scene was well inteded and i get what they wanted to tell us. But surely there could have been a better way than 
Random tornado shows up
Ma Kent: Oh noes i forgot the dog
Pa Kent: Dont worry, i got this!
Audience: 



~Gesy~ said:


> What I didn't get was the last Zod scene, he could have just chucked Zod out a window or slam his face into the ground or something.



Its actually quite hard to hold someone like this and Zod was rapidly growing in strength. He learned stuff that took Clark years in a matter of days. For all we know Clark could have tried to lift him away but Zod simply resisted hard enough.



~Gesy~ said:


> I don't know, supes is suppose to be a character everyone strives to be, but now he's a character who will kill if he has to, they made him too human, instead of being the symbol and embodiment of the righteous man, he's just a lost boy with superpowers. but ill sleep on it and see if I can form a deeper analysis later.



Cavill delivered that scene well. You can clearly see that he did not want to do that and how it affected him leaving him devastated. There are a lot of problems with that movie yet most people always only bitch about that scene.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 21, 2013)

People still going on about "my Superman"? People forgetting a plot in the story, Zod was created to protect Krypton and it's people but when Superman destroyed Zod's last hope at bringing back Krypton and restarting the population Superman bassically destroyed his soul like Zod said. At this point Zod became desperate and angry not knowing what to do with himself because the sole reason for his creation was gone so after taking out some fustration on Superman he then forced him into a decision that would get him killed which is why he moved so slowly with his heat vision towards the family.

Zod wanted to die and as for this whole "my Superman" rubbish, no one has given any REAL alternative's except for minor stalls where the fight would've still continued and human lives would've still been in extreme danger.


----------



## Slice (Jun 21, 2013)

True.

If Superman casually killed him with an emotionless 'whats done is done' face it would be another story. But the way it was done? I dont get all the bitching, Superman hates killing, he does everything to avoid it but if he had allowed Zod to grow in strength even more he would have lost and this would have resultet in even more deaths.

People need to see this as a standalone work. Its not like there is any confimred other Superhero even remotely on the level of a Kryptonian in the movie version and they had absolutely no means to imprison Zod anywhere. If Kal had lost it simply would have been the end of the world.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

The fact the script forced it to that sort of conclusion is an annoyance in itself. What's so wrong with having Zod sucked into the Phantom zone with everyone else? Why even put him in a situation where he had to kill in the first place? It's like they wanted to make it a grim-dark conclusion for the sake of making a "badass". 

I mean, the whole film was kinda joyless with the super seriousness of everything. Superman's victory should've been a moment of triumph...not a moment of psychological torture. 

I dunno, superhero movies usually bring a smile to my face. The ending to that fight left a bad taste in my mouth. 

Maybe to combat the darkness of the movie, he needed to have red underwear on the costume.


----------



## Slice (Jun 21, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe to combat the darkness of the movie, he needed to have red underwear on the costume.



More red underwear on the outside is always a good solution. 




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The fact the script forced it to that sort of conclusion is an annoyance in itself. What's so wrong with having Zod sucked into the Phantom zone with everyone else? Why even put him in a situation where he had to kill in the first place? It's like they wanted to make it a grim-dark conclusion for the sake of making a "badass".



I dont think any of the Kryptonians sucked into the phantom zone survived this. When they were put there the first time they were stuffen into those stasis pods (for life support?) but later they were simply sucked in without any warning.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

In the comics, they always used to just suck people into the phantom zone with the projector with no fancy stasis pods.


----------



## Slice (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes, but this isnt the comic and the movie established that in this version they need them.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 21, 2013)

So apparently Man of Steel 2 is coming out in 2014 and the JLA movie is still coming out in 2015.

Kind of a ballsy move to still have the movie on track to face off against The Avengers 2.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 21, 2013)

Remember the use of the stasis pods were in the context of them not being all super powered like Kal. At the end they were super powered up so it is possible that some of them may have survived and still be trapped in the phantom zone


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 21, 2013)

I hope that the JL movie does not come out in 2015. Its too soon.



~Gesy~ said:


> I don't know, supes is suppose to be a character everyone strives to be, but now he's a character who will kill if he has to, they made him too human, instead of being the symbol and embodiment of the righteous man, he's just a lost boy with superpowers. but ill sleep on it and see if I can form a deeper analysis later.



Superman kills Zod, Quex-Ul and Zaora (1988). Slowly and painfully.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah, people keep pointing out the one time he killed as opposed to the 20394823098402383905843049283283840 times he chooses not to. 

It's like the "What's so funny about Truth, Justice, and the American Way?" story never existed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2013)

Superman no kill rule isn't the same as Batman and you should quit comparing the two. Supes on multiple occasions had made it clear that he would kill certain nemesis if necessary if it's for the greater good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

Should've just gave Zod a heat vision lobotomy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2013)

That's your answer to everything Ghost, even to those imaginary women you sleep with .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

No, my answer to that problem is to throw money at them.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 21, 2013)

He also "killed" Doomsday. And I believe he kills Brainiac fairly often. Then there is Imperiex, and many others. And in the DCAU he outright murders Darkseid by any legal definition.

_Whats so funny About Truth, Justice and the American Way?_ isn't about Superman saying he will never, ever kill anyone. Its saying that he's not going to go around killing everyone he considers a threat, or use his power to enforce his will on the world. Plus as far as I know its in-continuity with the time he killed General Zod, so its not even meant to be a contradiction. Zod crossed lines.

Superman's no-kill policy is really more about not killing people he can kill easily. For Batman, that's crossing the line from crime fighter to vigilante killer; for Superman, its crossing the line from superhero to vengeful god. Its not murder if Superman fries Lex Luthor with heat vision; its closer to smiting. Put him against a dangerous evil foe who is in his league or above it and he is less likely to hold back, because that might be the only option he has left. And often, he doesn't.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2013)

Throwing coins at strippers doesn't cut it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

He should've did a world of cardboard speech before he did it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2013)

Saw the movie again.

Enjoyed it even less this time.


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Saw the movie again.
> 
> Enjoyed it even less this time.



I'm surprised that you would even want to suffer through watching it a second time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2013)

Well I did not know Supes would kill if he has to. But I still feel like he lost somehow lol. By the way, I did enjoy the movie and I can't wait for the sequel.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2013)

Dream said:


> I'm surprised that you would even want to suffer through watching it a second time.


What's worse is that this was the third. I saw it with my dad then my mom.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

Pyrrhic victories are stupid as hell.

Superman should've ended that fight with the city cheering and at least 10 women wanting the D from him.


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> So apparently Man of Steel 2 is coming out in 2014 and the JLA movie is still coming out in 2015.



They're going to get rape stomped by Avengers 2. 

They can't even do a good job with Superman reboot and Green Lantern what makes them think they can do the same with a JLA film 



> Kind of a ballsy move to still have the movie on track to face off against The Avengers 2.



It's not "kind of a ballsy move". It's an example of how stupid and the severity of their denial at how hard the movie fails. 

Also Superman is not a freaking kill man. The thing with Doomsday was like a once in a life thing you'll see. 

I don't recall seeing him do similar to other villains. So that axes people's suggestion of Superman being able to kill and not lose his standing.


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2013)

Slice said:


> Yes, but this isnt the comic and the movie established that in this version they need them.



Superman is able to to do the shit he's able to and yet and he can't phantom zone mofos? lol.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Bender said:


> Also Superman is not a freaking kill man. The thing with Doomsday was like a once in a life thing you'll see.
> 
> *I don't recall seeing him do similar to other villains. So that axes people's suggestion of Superman being able to kill and not lose his standing.*



I repeat: **



masamune1 said:


> Superman kills Zod, Quex-Ul and Zaora (1988). Slowly and painfully.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 21, 2013)

How exactly could he of sent Zod to the phantom zone? All the kryptonian ships were destroyed therefore the technology required was gone. Also for the all the kryptonians that were pulled in, how do we know they weren't killed in the process seeing as how earlier in the movie they had to be frozen and put in individual ships then sent to a bigger ship before sent to the phantom zone...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm of the opinion they were frozen because numerous people have actually escaped the phantom zone before.


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2013)

@Masamune1

But is that canon or non-canon?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 21, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Masamune1
> 
> But is that canon or non-canon?



It was canon for a good 20+ years. That's 1988, so I'm guessing every year you've been alive, that has been canon.

And I fucking hate it.


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2013)

@Guy Gardner

If it was canon then it would be mentioned pre-New 52 when the heroes have the whole morality talk.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 21, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Guy Gardner
> 
> If it was canon then it would be mentioned pre-New 52 when the heroes have the whole morality talk.



It's from common-continuity comics and started an arc which eventually lead to Superman traveling space for a while. You can not like it, as I do, but it was continuity for quite a while.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 21, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Should've just gave Zod a heat vision lobotomy.



Wouldn't he need to do that from the front? Besides considering this is a new inexperienced Superman does he even have the surgical precision and anatomy awareness of the brain to lobotomize someone as physically strong as him struggling while firing at a family? Also isn't frying someone's brain until their a vegetable just as bad as killing them? Isn't that why Superman doesn't lobotomize people either?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

I dunno, he seemed to have a pretty good idea of how to treat Lois' wound with his heat vision. 

Super-doctor


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 21, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I dunno, he seemed to have a pretty good idea of how to treat Lois' wound with his heat vision.
> 
> Super-doctor



But there's a difference between surgically lobotomizing someone from behind and coterizing a wound.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

The only difference is how much you burn off.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Masamune1
> 
> But is that canon or non-canon?



It was canon.

As it the times he killed Imperiex. And Brainiac. And Mandrakk. And Darkseid. Not just Doomsday.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 21, 2013)

supes gave lois a preventative masectomy


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't see why people are making a big deal of Superman killing Zod especially since it was pretty obvious that not only was he forced to do it but it practically gave him a mental breakdown.

I didn't see anyone complaining when Batman killed Two-Face in The Dark Knight, I mean hell Batman didn't even seem to care that he broke his one rule and on his friend no less.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2013)

Why do you think everytime the JL have an alternate evil version of themselves its always Supes who started it with killing a villain?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

A mental breakdown?

He was joking around with the military guys in the very next scene. 

Maybe if the next scene was him standing on top of a building with Lois talking about how he never wanted to kill someone like that ever again...and how there should always be a better way...and then he hopes to be a hero great enough to never be put in that position ever again("Lois, I hope someday, I can truly deserve to be called "Superman") ...and then flies off WITH THE AMERICAN FLAG FLYING BEHIND HIM AND THE SUPERMAN THEME PLAYING, it could've worked better.

But Zack Snyder is too stupid to pull that off.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2013)

Speaking of Lois, they interacted for like...10 minutes total.

In b4 " still better than Twilight'


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

What was the reason why Zod wanted her on the ship, anyway? It seemed just like a convienent excuse to have Superman save her when she was falling back to earth.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 21, 2013)

People are retarded. Superman prefers not to kill people. Its a preference, one he gets to exercise because he is a crapton stronger than everyone else. Remove the crapton and yes superman will take a bitch out.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What was the reason why Zod wanted her on the ship, anyway? It seemed just like a convienent excuse to have Superman save her when she was falling back to earth.



Because a guy went on television and told the world that Lois Lane knows who Kal-El is. And Zod watches TV. He probably just wanted to find out _how much_ she knew. Which of course was very little, but you've got to cover your bases.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2013)

I was alittle distracted when that scene happened, I thought he asked for any human and volunteered.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2013)

I still find Lois' presence on the ship very contrived.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> People are retarded. Superman prefers not to kill people. Its a preference, one he gets to exercise because he is a crapton stronger than everyone else. Remove the crapton and yes superman will take a bitch out.



Wuzz telling it  how it is .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

Lois being on the military plane was pretty contrived too. She couldn't just tell them to shove the key into the keyhole?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 21, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *A mental breakdown?
> 
> He was joking around with the military guys in the very next scene. *
> 
> ...



Yeah after an unknown amount of time passed by. Doesn't mean he's no longer affected by what he did.


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2013)

@Ghost Of Gashir

   

The only time Lois being on a military  base was done well was in the final episode of Superman the animated series "Legacy".


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 21, 2013)

Bender still trolling this thread I see


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Yeah after an unknown amount of time passed by. Doesn't mean he's no longer affected by what he did.



In my mind, it was the same day.


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2013)

@Godzillafan430

It ain't trolling pointing out a basic fact like that chief.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 21, 2013)

Ok now while I love this movie as a superman movie, I have some issues

1. Lois Lane should have died multiple times.
2. Lois Lane shouldn't have been in this movie.
3. Krypton makes very little sense
 * Flying dragon is faster than a interplanetary jet
 * All of kryptons genetic code is basically held in an relatively unguarded water safe
 * They never invented a usb flash drive 
 *Genetically engineered soldiers get their ass kicked by a genetically engineered scientist
 *General Zod wins because Jar-EL literally stopped paying attention to him....
 *Lar-El (or whatever her name is) sends the codex to space, yet no punishment for her?

4. Zod takes off power armor that already gives him super strength because...
5. Farm boy beats genetically engineered soldier by using backyard wrestling.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

Now you understand why Krypton was a society on the decline. Their genetically engineered soldiers were obviously defective.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 21, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Now you understand why Krypton was a society on the decline. Their genetically engineered soldiers were obviously defective.



Or rather basic survival instincts were breed out of the entire race.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

So much so, that their scientists were more badass than their soldiers.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 21, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> Ok now while I love this movie as a superman movie, I have some issues
> 
> 1. Lois Lane should have died multiple times.
> 2. Lois Lane shouldn't have been in this movie.
> ...



Allow me to clear these up for you.

1. Why?
2. Its a Superman movie though.
3. 
-There's no real proof of this
-Its guarded but Jor-El has clarification
-So?
-Jor-El likely has military training himself
-He was distracted for a couple seconds making sure his son left the planet safely
-The council likely wanted to take care of the matter of Zod's coupe first.
4. It was weighing him down, Its like if you were wearing a think rubber bunny suit and you remove it because even though the rubber can shield you from blows its restraining your speed and maneuverability
5. It was well established that Zod was getting used to the powers he was getting from the yellow sun and only had less than a day to do so whereas Superman had years of training to focus and home in his senses.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 21, 2013)

But at the same time Zod grasps flight with ease.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 21, 2013)

Some of those things can be explained inbetween the lines.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 21, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> But at the same time Zod grasps flight with ease.



Clark didn't start flying until got the suit so you could argue learning to fly is just easier.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

Kaora didn't learn flight, but she probably never had a chance to. She grasped super speed pretty easily though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kaora didn't learn flight, but she probably never had a chance to. She grasped super speed pretty easily though.



Ghost ban from Krypton Draft .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol at Lois should have died.

This is Lois Lane we're talking about here, she gets to have hundreds of near death experiences.atleast  in every  show, movie and comic I've experienced with her she "should have died" in..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2013)

Lois should have died from sleeping with Clark.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Lois should have died from sleeping with Clark.



Clark was gentle.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

Lois is the new phantom zone


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 21, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Lois should have died from sleeping with Clark.



Is that a Mallrats reference?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MJA3ord6_s[/YOUTUBE]

You know who isn't mentioned?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2013)

Batman and Robin?


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 21, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Lois should have died from sleeping with Clark.


that's why he's fucking Wonder Woman in the comics now so he can cut loose.

whenever he was fucking Lois, it felt like he was fucking a cardboard. he always has to take care not to break her. never allowing himself to lose control for a moment or she will die.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 22, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> that's why he's fucking Wonder Woman in the comics now so he can cut loose.
> 
> whenever he was fucking Lois, it felt like he was fucking a cardboard. he always has to take care not to break her. never allowing himself to lose control for a moment or she will die.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 22, 2013)

superman banging lois is probably like vampires banging humans in true blood


----------



## James Bond (Jun 22, 2013)

lol no Batman/Wonder Woman? Yeah also that list isn't Marvel biased at all.. *cough*


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 22, 2013)

Based on the new info about , I'm hoping her movie will end up just being an adaptation of the graphic novel, with slight changes.

It's the only relevant contemporary retelling of her origins I can think of that they could use as reference.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 22, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Allow me to clear these up for you.
> 
> 1. Why?
> 2. Its a Superman movie though.
> ...



1. The sentry that could hurt superman, should have eviscerate lois
    When she is aboard the ship the higher gravity should have crushed her
    Should have been sucked into the singularity, since it was strong enough to nearly pull in superman
2.no
3. The guard to the facility is pathetic, granting jor-el just enough time to get "oh ain't the water cool" look on his face before scampering up on his faster than a jet fighter dragon
    Not likely since they make a heavy point of destiny of choice, and blah blah, Jor-el even admits he is the product of his system several times
    The council is lame
4. No. The suit gave the other kyrptonians all the speed and strength to match and beat superman down for the better part of 30 minutes. Only breaking the mask gives access to the yellow sun affect. Our normal soldiers wouldn't take off their heavy and uncomfortable body armor unless their bleeding underneath it, because their trained to deal with it. 

5. Superman had years of using restraint. Years of trying to pass as a human. Zod's a soldier. Zod has years of fighting in super powered combat, Zod was a us marine getting beaten by some guy who does back yard wrestling on the weekends.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 22, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So, off the top of my head, Superman could have:
> 
> - Spun Zod around. If he's strong enough to twist Zod's neck against Zod's resistance, he's strong enough to toss him.
> *- Put his hand over Zod's eyes.*
> ...



Faora's hand was over Supes eye before he blasted he with heat vision. Look what happened.


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 22, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Based on the new info about , I'm hoping her movie will end up just being an adaptation of the graphic novel, with slight changes.
> 
> It's the only relevant contemporary retelling of her origins I can think of that they could use as reference.



The Wonder Woman animated movie that came out a few years ago was also great. If that movie can manage to tell Wonder Woman's origin, give her a tough villain (Ares) to face and develop the bond between her and Steve Trevor in 60 minutes, then a film probably averaging about 2 hours handled by skilled people should have little to no problem.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 22, 2013)

That Wonder Woman movie wasn't great, just passable.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 22, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> 1. The sentry that could hurt superman, should have eviscerate lois
> When she is aboard the ship the higher gravity should have crushed her
> Should have been sucked into the singularity, since it was strong enough to nearly pull in superman
> 2.no
> ...



I don't remember that being stated.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 22, 2013)

Doesn't need to be stated, it was rather obvious....


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2013)

no it wasn't

lol what

i don't think that's even true

pretty sure the suit was to keep earth's atmosphere at bay


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 22, 2013)

Zod wouldn't have shed the suit towards the end if that were the case 

He'd got used to the atmosphere and was stronger without it.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 22, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> pretty sure the suit was to keep earth's atmosphere at bay



This doesn't need to be stated, it was rather obvious.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2013)

James Bond said:


> This doesn't need to be stated, it was rather obvious.



yes well before we get into another one of these, it clearly wasn't obvious to wuzzman here, who in fact invented a whole different explanation for it, so clearly it did need to be stated


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 22, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> yes well before we get into another one of these, it clearly wasn't obvious to wuzzman here, who in fact invented a whole different explanation for it, so clearly it did need to be stated



I think he was mocking Wuzzman


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2013)

oh, yeah, that's what he said to begin with

ah well


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2013)

Zero Requiem said:


> Faora's hand was over Supes eye before he blasted he with heat vision. Look what happened.



So that's why you negged me? 

Faora also had 33 years less of yellow sun radiation absorption and couldn't fly. I'm sure Clark's invulnerability was greater. That said, he did have other options. Whether he chose to use them or not, I still think the execution(lol pun) leading up to the decision was poor. It should've been a more deseperate situation where Zod was dominating the fight. IMO, of course.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 22, 2013)

I just came back from the theater. The film is freakin' awesome! 

Screw the critics!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2013)

Khan > Zod


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 22, 2013)

Whose Khan ?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 22, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> no it wasn't
> 
> lol what
> 
> ...



They only needed the oxygen mask to do that. You know the same one they gave lois.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 22, 2013)

They were wearing the armour on Krypton and it didn't seem to vastly improve their strength there either.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> They only needed the oxygen mask to do that. You know the same one they gave lois.



so only the helmet was needed for that and the rest was a power-amping tool, even though nothing like this was ever stated

your "explanation" lacks the credibility of simplicity


----------



## Vice (Jun 22, 2013)

Superman had a number of ways to stop Zod from frying that family but chose the easiest way.

Those Jonathan Kent life lessons.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 22, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> They were wearing the armour on Krypton and it didn't seem to vastly improve their strength there either.



Higher gravity or plot hole. They didn't seem overly surprised that they can move at the sound barrier, possessing superhuman strength. What they were surprised by. Heat vision, Super hearing, Ex-Ray vision, you know the powers that they normally don't have wearing power armor.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> Higher gravity or plot hole. They didn't seem overly surprised that they can move at the sound barrier, possessing superhuman strength. What they were surprised by. Heat vision, Super hearing, Ex-Ray vision, you know the powers that they normally don't have wearing power armor.



lol

do you seriously not get that the reason they didn't have enhanced senses was because the helmets were on? which is why faora only got them when the helmet cracked?

not to mention that zod displayed all of those powers after the armour came off, and yet you're, in the most ridiculous lack of comprehension i've seen yet, pretending that the armour gave him such powers

they already knew that under a yellow sun, they'd get enhanced speed and strength. they were aware that clark had them


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Whose Khan ?



Star Trek Into Darkness Khan.

Dude was boss


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 23, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> So, if this film is sufficiently popular and financially successful, might it inspire DC to make a film featuring another one of their characters, one who has not yet appeared in their own film? I know that the popularity and success of Christopher Nolan's _Batman_ films helped to inspire DC to produce the _Green Lantern_ film, but that film was not as popular or successful as were those films, so has it ruined any possibility of any further DC heroes appearing in feature-length live-action films? I still very much wish to see a _Wonder Woman_ film, if that is at all likely to happen at any point soon.



There's a Wonder Woman, Flash and Green Lantern film on the way as well as a Man of Steel sequel and JLA film

WB hasn't yet decided whether to reboot Green Lantern or try to attempt to save it and pulling a "wrath of khan" with the sequel.

I think it would be interesting if they establish at some point in either a JLA or Aquaman film that Aquaman was the one who destroyed that Oil Rig that Supes evacuated.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 23, 2013)

Just saw Man of Steel again today

Upon second viewing I noticed that most of the collateral damage was in fact Zod. The only thing Superman did was when he flanked Faora into the ihop (which didn't hurt anybody) and when he body slammed Zod into that lobby at the end which also didn't hurt anybody.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So in the end the only real person Superman killed was Zod


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 23, 2013)

Superman did nothing to prevent that collateral damage.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 23, 2013)

I wonder if that machine Superman fought would become Brainiac in the next film.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 23, 2013)

Zero Requiem said:


> I wonder if that machine Superman fought would become Brainiac in the next film.



I guess if they were going the DCAU route that would be pretty cool, that would also explain why it was able to harm and restrain Superman.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 23, 2013)

Well what do you know!


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 23, 2013)

Brainiac is only Kryptonian in the animated series and Smallville. I don't want the movies to follow the same route. I would prefer Brainiac to be it's own thing.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 23, 2013)

Zero Requiem said:


> Well what do you know!



Also Supergirl may or may not make an appearance later on. Since we see Superman looking at the capsules with the mummy-esque corpses. In the background we see one of the pods is empty and left open.


----------



## vampiredude (Jun 23, 2013)

Need more Faora-Ul up in this thread:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so9tFIxXEws[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXC3htrzXrY[/YOUTUBE]





My sexy evil goddess


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Brainiac is only Kryptonian in the animated series and Smallville. I don't want the movies to follow the same route. I would prefer Brainiac to be it's own thing.


I think it works in Man of Steel universe. They can claim Brainiac is the embodiment of the UI that served Kryptonians and he is preserved through some bullshit that happened with the World Drive and all the Kryptonian tech that was in the first movie. He wants the Kryptonian babies that are in Superman to restore Krypton. I could even see them throwing Lex in there and saying he partially built Brainiac through fucking around with Kryptonian tech he picked up after Superman blew the one drive up. And all the remnants in space from Zod's ship.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 23, 2013)

Funniest part of the movie is Zod getting owned by a scientist.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2013)

I remember that episode where superman and captain marvel (you know, SHAZAM) completely wreck this Utopia town and everyone threw a bitch fit at clark, playing right into luthor's hands like chumps


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I think it works in Man of Steel universe. They can claim Brainiac is the embodiment of the UI that served Kryptonians and he is preserved through some bullshit that happened with the World Drive and all the Kryptonian tech that was in the first movie. *He wants the Kryptonian babies that are in Superman to restore Krypton*. I could even see them throwing Lex in there and saying he partially built Brainiac through fucking around with Kryptonian tech he picked up after Superman blew the one drive up. And all the remnants in space from Zod's ship.



That would means that Brainiac had the same ploy as Zod.

It's not that he _can't_ be from Krypton. It's that it could be better if he _wasn't._

If he's going to be the Kryptonian AI, at least make it like the New 52 where the Kryptonian AI is  actually secretly a Coluan alien invader with its own agenda.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 23, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> I remember that episode where superman and captain marvel (you know, SHAZAM) completely wreck this Utopia town and everyone threw a bitch fit at clark, playing right into luthor's hands like chumps



Superman played right into his hands.  Everyone reacted as they should have under those circumstances.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 23, 2013)

Remember that time Batman fired an anti Captain Marvel missle?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 23, 2013)

You mean that mini wrist held missile .


----------



## James Bond (Jun 23, 2013)

Wonder what damage that could've done to Superman if he fired it at him.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 23, 2013)

All this talk about cap marvel (the real one) makes me want a movie.

it'll never happen though, dc can't have supes looking inferior can they


----------



## James Bond (Jun 23, 2013)

I loved the animated DC movie Superman and Shazam the Return of Black Adam so more Captain Marvel wouldn't bother me at all.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2013)

can a superhero who has to say 'shazam' to transform really be taken seriously on the silver screen in this day and age

semi-serious question


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 23, 2013)

Why not make it a 3d family movie like pixar/dreamworks. That could work right? the main character is 10 years old afterall.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> can a superhero who has to say 'shazam' to transform really be taken seriously on the silver screen in this day and age
> 
> semi-serious question



the hero is like, a thirteen year old.

It would be taken as seriously as a sixteen year old would be


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 23, 2013)

Yelling Shazam! is awesome and I won't have you slander it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 23, 2013)

I thought it was okay. Sick fight scenes but boring story and meh characters. Dialog kind of sucked too.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 23, 2013)

There was a movie planned way back and Rock was suppose to play Shazam.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2013)

rock?

_the_ rock? 

playing shazam?

jesus christ, i'm glad that fell through


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 23, 2013)

He didn't get the part but the movie is still in the works. I think they probably haven't figure out what direction they want to go with it. I personally think it should be aimed to kids although Black Adam would suffer the most from this.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 23, 2013)

Marvel is already launching their first 3d animated movie next year "big hero 6", a captain marvel 3d animated movie would be the perfect counter in my opinion, wizards,magic,muscles and shazam!! kids would eat that up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 23, 2013)

DC should just scrap everything and reboot with the Super Friends.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 23, 2013)

superfriends?? you mean the cartoon that looks like a justice league scooby doo crossover


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> There was a movie planned way back and Rock was suppose to play Shazam.





Lucaniel said:


> rock?
> 
> _the_ rock?
> 
> ...





Danger Doom said:


> He didn't get the part but the movie is still in the works. I think they probably haven't figure out what direction they want to go with it. I personally think it should be aimed to kids although Black Adam would suffer the most from this.



I think he was going to play Captain Marvel or Black Adam. In fact I'm pretty sure it was Black Adam.

Not the Wizard Shazam.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 23, 2013)

Get a black guy to play black adam, GENIUS


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 23, 2013)

Finally saw the movie.fucking school and late release dates

I think it was amazing! I had my doubts about the movie (like being too Batman in terms of gloominess); I'm glad most of them turned out false. It was a great origins movie (way way better than TASM imho) and I feel like second movie has a big potential to surpass this one, like Batman Begins.

Music was also good and the movie was worth to see in 3D.

Russell Crowe as Jor-El was perfection and I loved Henry Cavill! lmao, I was really scared that his bulk would distract me during movie, I'm glad it wasn't as bad as set photos 

And seeing this movie after a looong Hannibal marathon...I felt awkward when I saw Laurence Fishburne, when he appeared I always expected him to say "Call Will!" or "Am I pushing you too much Miss Lane?"  Don't mind me pls. 

My only problem was...The camera...It was shaking too much after a while my head started to ache. Not to mention sudden zooms, they were unnecessarily. Adding the colour choices, movie tired my eyes.

in a nutshell, it was good and better than Returns , I'm looking forward to second movie now because the universe has great potential.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 23, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> rock?
> 
> _the_ rock?
> 
> ...



the Rock strikes me as someone who would be better cast as Black Adam rather than Shazam.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 23, 2013)

I hope humans and kryptonian can't reproduce with each other like in the comics.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Is it that they can't or is it that Clark might kill Lois if they tried (seriously- in one story Clark _did_ get Lois pregnant. Then the baby kicked her in the womb....)


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 23, 2013)

If they decide to put in doomsday I can imagine how they're gonna do this, the terra formers beam going through the earth is what would help him get that push he needs to puch his way out from the earth.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 23, 2013)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Funniest part of the movie is Zod getting owned by a scientist.



He's not just any old scientist!

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1UmHfWCw-4[/YOUTUBE]




I just came back from my theaters, yeah I'm so late, but I had the whole theater to my party. I absolutely loved it and have been playing the soundtrack non stop ever since I got back. My only problem with the movie was


*Spoiler*: __ 



Couldn't he have just flown Zod away when he had him in that lock before he even got close to killing the civilians? Usually every time Superman kills someone in any timeline/world/whatever he pretty much turns to the dark side and all hell breaks loose so why would this be an exception.
 disclaimer: I don't really have a lot of knowledge of the Superman verse, just know from what I've seen from movies/shows


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 23, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> He's not just any old scientist!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He had Zod in a headlock so the force of him flying upward really fast would have probably broken his neck anyway


----------



## Ankoma (Jun 23, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> He's not just any old scientist!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well in most alternative universes where Superman kills, he actually enjoys it. Like during the Justice Lords storyline in the DCAU, Wonder Woman asks him if he's okay after killing Luthor and he says, "I'm great!" 

In Man of Steel, he absolutely hated what he had to do but was left with no other option. Even if he did just fly up, that would just continue the fight. There's no kryptonite, no red sun, no extra Phantom Zone projector, or anything that would provide a non-lethal alternative.  And you can tell it traumatized him so much that he never wants to do it again. 

If Man of Steel Superman killed Zod and enjoyed it or just shrugged his shoulders and said "it had to be done" then we would have a problem.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 23, 2013)

He should have turned into Gangbuster after he killed Zod.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 23, 2013)

Ankoma said:


> Well in most alternative universes where Superman kills, he actually enjoys it. Like during the Justice Lords storyline in the DCAU, Wonder Woman asks him if he's okay after killing Luthor and he says, "I'm great!"
> 
> In Man of Steel, he absolutely hated what he had to do but was left with no other option. Even if he did just fly up, that would just continue the fight. There's no kryptonite, no red sun, no extra Phantom Zone projector, or anything that would provide a non-lethal alternative.  And you can tell it traumatized him so much that he never wants to do it again.
> 
> If Man of Steel Superman killed Zod and enjoyed it or just shrugged his shoulders and said "it had to be done" then we would have a problem.



I agree I think people are making this a way bigger deal than it needed to be.


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2013)

lol @ Adult Swim bumper on Man Of Steel "Why no kneel before Zod?"

Why no "Kneel before Zod" indeed


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 24, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Is it that they can't or is it that Clark might kill Lois if they tried (seriously- in one story Clark _did_ get Lois pregnant. Then the baby kicked her in the womb....)



The former.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 24, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I just came back from my theaters, yeah I'm so late, but I had the whole theater to my party. I absolutely loved it and have been playing the soundtrack non stop ever since I got back. My only problem with the movie was
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



In the comics he kills Doomsday (at least twice I think), Brainiac (several times), and a few other villains without much issue. In _Superman II_ he killed Zod as well (except in the extended cut) and in _Superman IV_ he killed the Nuclear Man (can't remember if he killed that cyborg chick in _Superman III_ as well). In JLU he kills Darkseid. 






Zero Requiem said:


> The former.



Well, that sounds like depending on the writer-stuff.

On another note...



> *General Zod interrupts Man Of Steel conversation in cinema toilet*
> Original star Terence Stamp surprises fans complaining about Zack Snyder reboot.
> 
> Terence Stamp, who played bad guy General Zod in the original ‘Superman’ movies, literally caught fans with their pants down when he interrupted a conversation about ‘Man Of Steel’ in an LA cinema toilet.
> ...


----------



## James Bond (Jun 24, 2013)

That is the worst place to meet a celeb you care about when put a photo up of the two of you in a toilet suddenly the fact you're in a toilet is more interesting than meeting the celeb.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 24, 2013)

> "When I heard they were remaking it, or they were doing a version of it,  I was kind of sad in a way. [Superman] was the benchmark for all of  these comic book movies. *There's never been anything quite as good as  those Dick Donner movies.*"



I wonder if he's actually watched those movies in the last 20 years, they don't hold up at all and are all pretty bad by today's standards, Superman III being possibly one of the worst comic book movies ever.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 24, 2013)

if i met a celeb in the bathroom i'd be like "it smells like shit in here!"


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I wonder if he's actually watched those movies in the last 20 years, they don't hold up at all and are all pretty bad by today's standards, Superman III being possibly one of the worst comic book movies ever.



_Superman III_ and _Superman IV_ were not directed by Donner.

And many people would disagree with you anyway.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 24, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> _Superman III_ and _Superman IV_ were not directed by Donner.
> 
> And many people would disagree with you anyway.



Even the first two have stupid things like turning back the Earth to reverse time or the cellophane S that serves as a mild inconvenience.

Or Superman manifesting the power to kiss someone and selectively edit their memories.

Those movies are far from the perfection people portray them as.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 24, 2013)

You need to look at the older _Superman_ movies with a bit of nostaliga and understanding of the period. There are some movies that are timeless, but many classics are still products of their time.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 24, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> You need to look at the older _Superman_ movies with a bit of nostaliga and understanding of the period. There are some movies that are timeless, but many classics are still products of their time.



Agreed, but people like Terence Stamp treat those old movies as is they've unassailable, nothing can approach them.  You can take them in the context of their time and compare them to the movies of their time but compared to many of the newer comic book movies they just don't hold up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Agreed, but people like Terence Stamp treat those old movies as is they've unassailable, nothing can approach them.  You can take them in the context of their time and compare them to the movies of their time but compared to many of the newer comic book movies they just don't hold up.



Agreed, if those movies worked because of the period they were made I don't think they should be compared to their current versions. Especially since most of what worked back then won't work now. I don't judge these films as remakes. The Spiderman series can be judged as such since both  original and remake are fairly new.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 24, 2013)

Let's not forget original Batman...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2013)

Original batman..

>awesome then 

>awesome now


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 24, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> You need to look at the older _Superman_ movies with a bit of nostaliga and understanding of the period. There are some movies that are timeless, but many classics are still products of their time.





Tsukiyomi said:


> Agreed, but people like Terence Stamp treat those old movies as is they've unassailable, nothing can approach them.  You can take them in the context of their time and compare them to the movies of their time but compared to many of the newer comic book movies they just don't hold up.



Yes, I agree with you about that, but I also agree with Guy Gardner that they must be viewed in the context of the era in which they were made; back in the 1980's and early 1990's, superhero films had not yet achieved the mainstream status that they have achieved now, so they were often much more campy than are today's superhero films. For further instances of this, compare the original incarnations of _He-Man, Transformers, G.I.-Joe,_ and _Thundercats_ to their newest incarnations; the older versions are not nearly as serious as are the newer versions, and the same is true for these films, as well. Tim Burton's two _Batman_ films were much more serious than were many previous films, but Joel mSchmacher's films returned to the campiness of the 1960's and 1970's, which was not a wise decision, as hindsight now shows. It would not be until nearly a decade later that Christopher Nolan's _Batman_ films solidified the idea that superhero films should be very serious in their nature.

Also, in my view, Terrence Stamp's portrayal of General Zod in _Superman II_ was one of the best aspects of the first _Superman_ film series, as he was one of the few actors who was clearly taking his role seriously. If that film had had a more serious tone overall, he would have been comparable to Jack Nicholson's Joker in terms of fame and vileness, but the campy nature of the film overshadowed his evilness (although, Emperor Palpatine in _Star Wars: Episode VI_ was not nearly as overshadowed by the Ewoks as was Zod in this _Superman II,_ thankfully).


----------



## James Bond (Jun 24, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Original batman..
> 
> >awesome then
> 
> >awesome now



That's not what I meant, go deeper.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 24, 2013)

old batman was nothing to scoff at, that's a classic forever.  i think superman is definitely a product of it's time, but i wonder if it's cause superman is always a product of his time compared to batman, who is always a dark mofo


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2013)

Donner Superman movies are just flat out turrible


----------



## synthax (Jun 25, 2013)

After re watching the film,the complaints from the critics that there was so much action is over exaggerated,I don;t even consider it  overwhelming or too much as they put it.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 25, 2013)

The whole gravity machine part went on way too long. It was way too dull after the Smallville fight.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah that part did drag a little bit, especially when you knew Superman was going to smash into it.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 25, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> old batman was nothing to scoff at, that's a classic forever.  i think superman is definitely a product of it's time, but i wonder if it's cause superman is always a product of his time *compared to batman, who is always a dark mofo*





But who still has some lines he just will not cross.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 25, 2013)

I see the donnor movies as classics. Superman ii was the first superhero live action movie I ever saw though I barely remembered some of the silly camp scenes with mount zod more, the cellophane s (which weirded me out) 

some parodies I saw later made me think they ended it by putting them back in the iconic mirror phantom zone (before the directors cut came out mind you) 

I did remember the iconic black robes and the sets reminded me of a bath house (the steamy ness around the fortress), and Clark and Lois in bed made me feel uncomfortable. The classic bar scenes, the fight was a blur and looking at it now, the effects really haven't aged well at all, the actors look like they're struggling with the wires more than each other. I can forgive it though.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 25, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> But who still has some lines he just will not cross.



A George Reeves/Adam West crossover would have been _amazing._


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 25, 2013)

that bat girl suit is great


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 25, 2013)

Never seen the Adam West Batman.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 25, 2013)

Go kill yourself


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 26, 2013)

I watched thus yesterday and was disappointed. Snyder is stupid. 






































*Spoiler*: __


----------



## James Bond (Jun 26, 2013)

Epi. 4

I lol'd


----------



## Bart (Jun 26, 2013)

I still think Jonah Nolan needs to involve himself with the sequel ;3


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

just too young.  

Although I don't think I'm interested all that much in it.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 27, 2013)

Just saw it.


Twas alright.


I guess the sequel will blow. This was an ok start to a possible trilogy.


----------



## Slice (Jun 27, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Never seen the Adam West Batman.



Then your life will never be complete. Fix that asap.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2013)

man, I was glad when that smug bitch Faora died 

I'd sooner twist her neck then Zods 



ok movie, 8/10

Henry Cavill was the best thing about it, Krypton scenes too


Shouldn't he be using a false name at the Daily Planet ? I thought military knew he was Clark Kent, Lois called him Clark in front of everyone IIRC and they were near the farm as well


----------



## Wesley (Jun 27, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Never seen the Adam West Batman.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWqfgtKXP_4&t=1m15s[/YOUTUBE]

That's Alfred picking up the slack.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 27, 2013)

Wesley said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWqfgtKXP_4&t=1m15s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That's Alfred picking up the slack.



Come on, you gotta toss the kid right into things.

[YOUTUBE]8N7etYvIJPk[/YOUTUBE]

This is basically the epitome of Batman '66. Like, the absolute distillation of everything it hopes to be.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 27, 2013)

Finally got to see the movie last night.

It was an okay superhero film for me that would have definitely benefitted from a longer duration
to fill in the gaps. As an origin title I'm sure the sequel will have much needed improvements.

The destruction just got to a point of being nonsensical due to no apparent longterm consequences but at least the fights were good.

7/10.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 27, 2013)

Finally saw the movie, great action good origin movie.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2013)

The Blair Witch Project - 4/4


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 27, 2013)

Ice Cream said:


> The destruction just got to a point of being nonsensical due to no apparent longterm consequences but at least the fights were good.



What do you mean no long term consequences?  We have no idea what happened in the long term.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 27, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> What do you mean no long term consequences?  *We have no idea what happened in the long term.*




That is true, however it's the impression I was left with during the scene where superman joined the daily planet.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 27, 2013)

If I were directing Man of Steel two, I'd start the opening scene with Lex Luthor receiving the keys to the city for his tremendous effort in support of rebuilding metropolis. Then him giving a powerful speech that held Superman accountable for its destruction, and have Clark standing out with the press.

I really hope we get a great scene where Clark gets to interview Lex, and after the formal interview, Clark gets Lex to speak off the record and hears first hand how he despises Superman.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 27, 2013)

Interesting idea Avant, one of my favourite things about All-Star Superman was the interview between Clark and Lex.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 27, 2013)

I still don't know who they would cast for Lex. I'm back and forth on whether he should be older than Cavill or roughly the same age.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 27, 2013)

Jay. said:


> Just saw it.
> 
> 
> Twas alright.
> ...



Why are you being so negative? Why are you presuming that the sequel to this film shall be poor? Please remember that _The Dark Knight_ was equally awesome, or perhaps even better, than _Batman Begins,_ and Christopher Nolan, who directed that trilogy, is also working on this series, so I believe that it is very likely that the next film shall at least be equal to this one.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 27, 2013)

I heard from rumors that Mark Strong is a strong candidate for Lex Luthor in sequel


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 27, 2013)

I like him but honestly I think he was born to play Sinestro. That was one of the things the GL movie did right in my opinion. He looked identical to the comics Sinestro and he did a great job playing him


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd like to see Lex and Brainiac in the sequel and bring in Kara (who left the ship before Clark arrived and stayed out in the wilderness or some other place with no television during Zod's attack on Earth so she had no idea it was going down until afterwards). Kandor could be re-done to be one of the outposts mentioned in MOS that actually flourished into a full city but Brainiac arrived and claimed it for his own and placed it in the bottle. 

Then Lex and Brainiac work together to ruin Superman's name by using the bottled city to tempt Kara into joining them and fighting Superman if she ever wants to see her race flourish again. Thus Lex can use it to rally support that even the Kryptonian "heroes" can't be trusted since the public will see Supergirl turning against them. Of course ultimately Supergirl wouldn't give in and stand together with Superman against the villains.

I think the problem with having Lex just use the destruction of the city in MOS as his argument is that obviously some time will have passed between MOS and the sequel and you'll already have Superman being supported by the military and the Daily Planet and of course Superman will be stopping crimes and saving lives all this time. I'd rather have Lex use manipulation and strategy to put Superman in a bad light then just use the events of the prior movie as his sole argument.

I do like the idea of interviews between Clark and Lex though, that definitely needs to go down. I'd also like for them to have it like Superman TAS where Lex and Lois already know each other and he despises her for her attempts to put his name in the mud.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd actually like MOS 2 to be placed just before Clark has started working at the daily planet, just to give us the viewers more insight on the aftermath of all the destruction Kal and Zod wrought. As great as seeing Brainiac would be, I think he would just steal screentime in detriment to Lex, their team up should be save for MOS3.

MOS2 should focus on placing emphasis on Lex and show that ultimately Supers biggest strength are infact his greatest liability when faced against someone who is always 20 steps ahead of you. It should take a departure from the amazing fights the MOS1 had plenty of, and instead ground it more. Make it more personal, more political.


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 27, 2013)

A two and a half hour movie is plenty of time to do Lex, Brainiac, and Kara, The Dark Knight did just as much if not more and worked out great. Besides, Lex has had two movies and a half (1, Returns, and part of 2. Fuck Superman 4) on him so I think most audiences wouldn't tolerate yet another movie with just him, plus we really need to have a villain from the comics who hasn't been done yet.

You can have the personal and political stuff, but with Brainiac you can still have the action and Lex can even don the armor if they can make it look good. It's a Superman story, hell it's a superhero movie, you got to throw some punches here or there. I can forgive a comic book arc having little to no action since there's a new issue every month consistently, but with superhero movies that only come out so often for each character I'd be pretty annoyed if a movie just decided to not have any action. There's a place for the intelligent aspects, sure, but if it completely overtook the movie that would be irritating.

Man of Steel 3 should be Darkseid/Apokolips/New Genesis. Have Darkseid set to invade Earth and Superman and Supergirl meet Orion and them to protect Earth. You can't do all of the mythology of everything connected to Darkseid in a Justice League movie because that will already have an ensemble of heroes to spend time on as it is, better to do it in a Superman movie where you have the time to do it right.

I don't think we need recurring villains except for maybe Lex having a supporting role in the third film. The only DC villains I would see working as recurring would be some of the Rogues for Flash. Introduce a few of them in the first movie as supporting characters but have Reverse Flash as the main threat, then in the second film Gorilla Grodd and his forces put a force field around Keystone and Central City to keep all other superheroes out and Flash has to team up with the Rogues to bring Grodd down, they could even use that to show Pied Piper going legit.

And for the love of god, no Doomsday. Not a fan.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 27, 2013)

Avant you are bringing really good ideas man. 

I like the one with the opening having Lex giving a speech. 

You should write a letter to the director.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Em.

@Doom: I don't think you appreciate fully the gravitas that Brainiac presents. He is for all intents and purposes Lex's equal in intellect with the added boost of alien tech. Thats why I feel he would steal too much spotlight from Lex. I'm not saying MOS2 should be devoid of action, Lex is a chessmaster so of course he needs his pieces, he could have Deathstroke or Metallo under his employ, his biggest assest though is his ability to to turn supermans own chesspieces against him, unwittingly. That is the Lex that I envision for this universe. A sort of Ozymandias meets Hannibal Lecter.

What DC can do is pull a Guardians of the Galaxy and do a New Genesis movie to introduce Darkseid or make him a background threat in the Green Lantern reboot


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 28, 2013)

I get Brainiac, but I don't think the two will overshadow one another, Brainiac will be more focused on manipulating Kara and Lex can be more focused on manipulating the people and planning to backstab Brainiac when it's all over. They can also pull something similar to the end of Superman: Brainiac to show that knowledge without application can sometimes be useless and that Brainiac has more flaws than he believes he actually has.

It's because the two work in a somewhat similar manner is the reason I think they'd do just fine together in a film. The same turned out true for Joker and Two-Face, Joker wanted to show the ugly side of humanity and Two-Face was an example of a person falling into that abyss. Now Joker did end up somewhat overshadowing Two-Face but that was more due to Heath Ledger's acting than the actual script, and Aaron Eckhart's performance and some great moments did make him memorable as well.

Kara kinda has to be in the second movie due to Goyer's comic. I know some may not like it, but if she's out there I have trouble believing she would be able to stay under cover for very long given the fact she knows nothing about Earth customs. So I expect since David S Goyer is already signed up to write the sequel I think it's logical that she should appear. I fully disagree with the whole "other Kryptonians make Superman less significant" argument. It's not the powers that make Superman great, it's his integrity and selflessness that inspires others.

In terms of New Genesis, that would be a long ways off then. The only reason Marvel is risking a Guardians of the Galaxy movie is because their cinematic universe has achieved success in all areas that they can risk putting out a movie based on a more obscure title since just the word "Marvel" attached to it will bring in a decent crowd even if they've never heard of any of these characters. DC's still a while away from reaching that point. Personally I think they could introduce all that in a Superman movie though not until the third one or later. It would be a great way to add an even more sci-fi feel to the Superman mythos on the movie side.

Also, I don't think there's a need for a Green Lantern reboot, it would make things too confusing since the last one was only two years before MOS. Just hire better writers this time, Ryan's fine as Hal but they just need a tighter script.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 28, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> I get Brainiac, but I don't think the two will overshadow one another, Brainiac will be more focused on manipulating Kara and Lex can be more focused on manipulating the people and planning to backstab Brainiac when it's all over. They can also pull something similar to the end of Superman: Brainiac to show that knowledge without application can sometimes be useless and that Brainiac has more flaws than he believes he actually has



The problem Brainiac is facing though is that he'll come off as another alien invasion to general movie going audiences, so itll seem like a rehashed plot just with a new twist. The twist being Lex.



> It's because the two work in a somewhat similar manner is the reason I think they'd do just fine together in a film. The same turned out true for Joker and Two-Face, Joker wanted to show the ugly side of humanity and Two-Face was an example of a person falling into that abyss. Now Joker did end up somewhat overshadowing Two-Face but that was more due to Heath Ledger's acting than the actual script, and Aaron Eckhart's performance and some great moments did make him memorable as well.



Its for this very reason I think he'd be more appropriate for MOS3



> Kara kinda has to be in the second movie due to Goyer's comic. I know some may not like it, but if she's out there I have trouble believing she would be able to stay under cover for very long given the fact she knows nothing about Earth customs. So I expect since David S Goyer is already signed up to write the sequel I think it's logical that she should appear. I fully disagree with the whole "other Kryptonians make Superman less significant" argument. It's not the powers that make Superman great, it's his integrity and selflessness that inspires others.



I agree with this. My one problem though is that Kara would be 20, 000 years old. I cant recall if kryptonians can even live that long tbh



> In terms of New Genesis, that would be a long ways off then. The only reason Marvel is risking a Guardians of the Galaxy movie is because their cinematic universe has achieved success in all areas that they can risk putting out a movie based on a more obscure title since just the word "Marvel" attached to it will bring in a decent crowd even if they've never heard of any of these characters. DC's still a while away from reaching that point. Personally I think they could introduce all that in a Superman movie though not until the third one or later. It would be a great way to add an even more sci-fi feel to the Superman mythos on the movie side.



I suppose you're right



> Also, I don't think there's a need for a Green Lantern reboot, it would make things too confusing since the last one was only two years before MOS. Just hire better writers this time, Ryan's fine as Hal but they just need a tighter script.



I agree with you on all points its just that GL doesnt fit into the continuity Man of Steel established. The reason Perry didnt run with Lois' story was because it was too outlandish talking about aliens and shit. But with Paralax attacking the city the dissbelief in aliens being real would have been out the window especially with Hal flying all over the place, thus fucking up Zods whole YOU ARE NOT ALONEs first contact thing


----------



## Wesley (Jun 28, 2013)

How about Average Joe villains like Parasite?  Superman should be shown to be dealing with normal, day to day villainy that has nothing to do with the destruction of the planet or alien invasions.


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 28, 2013)

I assumed the bodies were frozen in cryostasis or something along those lines so she'd technically be 20,000+ years old but her body and mind would be that of what her age was when she boarded the ship.

A Justice League movie could easily have a line or two that mentions Superman being busy with another threat or off-planet when Parallax attacked, thus establishing that GL took place after MOS.

Though you mentioning Zod's message would make the movie funny if GL did take place first:

Zod: YOU ARE NOT ALONE. YOU ARE NOT-
Col. Hardy (gained contact with the ship): Yeah, we know. We've got our own Green Lantern, you know.
Zod: You do?!
Faora: General, incoming fist, sir.
Zod: Say what now?
(the last thing Zod sees before blacking out is a giant green fist collide with the ship)
Superman: ......huh, that was easy.
Hal: Yeah, they probably should have landed and gotten the powers you have before they started making outlandish threats.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 28, 2013)

The average joe villains just simply don't present enough of an obstacle for supes. You need either someone who can go toe to toe with him ala Zod or someone who could outsmart him via Lex.

I'm honestly hoping they use He'l from the new 52 more powerful than Zod as smart or smarter than Lex, I think Jason Momoa would be a perfect choice to play him aswell. Though I'm kinda rooting for him to play the new Batman


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 28, 2013)

Kara walked off the ship after it crashed, which was 20,000 years ago

That Would be pretty hilarious


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 28, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Kara walked off the ship after it crashed, which was 20,000 years ago
> 
> That Would be pretty hilarious



Maybe her pod opened sometime recently.

I'm not sure about Doomsday or Parasite being a villain, I think Metallo would be interesting he would fit perfectly with Lex.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 28, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> The average joe villains just simply don't present enough of an obstacle for supes. You need either someone who can go toe to toe with him ala Zod or someone who could outsmart him via Lex.



I meant to say that such a villain could be in the film for like 2 minutes to show what Superman's been doing.  Superman is always busy with something in between planetary invasions.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 28, 2013)

Like a scarecrow type character via dark knight. Sure I suppose why not.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 28, 2013)

Honestly, i really can't see DC using Darkseid in an MOS movie rather than JL. instead it's more plausible we get the Superman killer in MOS3 i.e. Doomsday.


----------



## Slice (Jun 28, 2013)

But Doomsday is soooooooooooo boring (and so is H'El).

How to make Brainiac not the 'another alien invasion' rehash? Well it was already established Krypton has really advanced AI's. It was also shown that the terraformer works and moves kinda like a living machine. Knowing humanity they stripped that thing down to its core and tried to reverse engineer its tech.

So we have: 
- Highly advanced AI
- Possibly connected to military computers / data and the internet
- Ability to control machine parts like a living being

Said AI could simply use the data it sees here to conclude that humanity will inevitably nuke itself out of existance or strip the planet clean of ressources. Knowing the fate of Krypton it could then decide it would be better to preserve life now instead of waiting for it to die out and build itself a body to start collecting humans and cities.

Nothing like the comics but it would tie in nicely with established facts.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 28, 2013)

I hope they have hank henshaw in this universe


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Said it before (and before, and before, and before and before and before) and I'm being forced into saying it again-

MOS2 - Lex / Brainiac / Metallo; 
MOS3- Lex / Intergang / Metallo, Parasite, Neutron _et al._

Brainiac comes to Earth pretending to want to share his technology and meet the Last Son of Krypton; in reality he wants to turn us all into cyborg slaves (Metallo being a prototype / modified example designed by Lex with his own free will); that's where he differs from Zod. Lex is the most brilliant mind on the planet and a leading scientist and industrialist who not even Superman knows is secretly a criminal mastermind. He and Brainiac are allies but betray each other and Lex, not Superman, ends up being the one who beats him, and gets the public credit and makes off with Brainiacs' advanced tech. Superman and Lois discover what a bastard he really is but can't prove it, so the film ends with everyone thinking Lex is the hero.

Lex won't be overshadowed by Brainiac if he emerges as the winner and comes back to be the main villain of the sequel, which starts with Lex being more popular than Superman thanks to the events of the previous movies and a public campaign against aliens that Lex secretly bankrolls. Crime is on the rise with somebody (Lex, but Superman can't prove it) giving superpowers to ordinary thugs and supplying advanced weaponry to Intergang, and Superman seems increasingly impotent. Maybe adapt elements of the Everyman Project and _Lex Luthor: Man of Steel_ storylines as well. General theme of the movie is that Superman and Lex and fighting for the soul and future of the human race, and Lex is winning.  Throw in Godfrey and maybe Desaad as background characters (setting up Darkseid, who makes a cameo at the end making a new deal with Intergang) and there you go. 

Lex doesn't die in either movie; he remains a recurring character in the DC movie verse. As he should. Doesn't necessarily get arrested at the end either, but is somehow defeated and his public image tarnished in some way. 

Why oh why don't people listen to my awesome ideas?

*EDIT:* Oh, and Lex needs to be roughly the same age as Clark. Helps with the idea that he is his equal-but-opposite, plus it makes him being a billionaire genius seem that much more impressive, to have achieves so much at a relatively young age. I think Ryan Gosling might be good for the role, but if not him then at least someone in that age range.


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 28, 2013)

Finally saw it today awesome movie.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok..... the comic has been public knowledge for a while


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 28, 2013)

So what JL movie is next?

The Flash?

Batman Reboot?

Wonder Woman (rumors from machinima said they would start filming 2015)

Green Lantern Sequel/Reboot?

Man of Steel 2?

Really i'm ok with any of them which one would you guys want to see next?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 28, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Ok..... the comic has been public knowledge for a while


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 28, 2013)

MOS2 is being fast tracked so that's probably next. Would love to see WW before that or just after though


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jun 28, 2013)

Wonder Woman for sure.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 29, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> So what JL movie is next?
> 
> The Flash?
> 
> ...



After the last G movie no one will watch a sequel and a reboot will suffer, it would be better to introduce GL somewhere down the line again maybe in one of the other heroes films and have him be so badass in it that people are gagging for another GL movie. Kind of like Raiden in MGS4 and how the fans were clamouring for a game of the new Raiden.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 29, 2013)

Just cast the fucking guy gardner,hal jordan is about as entertaining as castration.

So what are the major criticisms of this movie? from what I can see

1. Genetic engineering

2. too many people died

what else?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 29, 2013)

People really said "too much action" -_-


----------



## Benjaminsen (Jun 29, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> So what JL movie is next?
> 
> The Flash?
> 
> ...


I'm fine with any, but one that stands out for me is Aquaman.

There is a TON of potential in an aquaman movie that people ignore.

Think about the settings, way deep in the ocean, God knows what kind of cool creatures they could have there. I think people also under rate aquaman because how weak he seems, it's not that bad when the dude's calling forth a megalodon to do his bidding.

Not too sure on many villain ideas, but I'm sure some like Black manta could be good if done right.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 29, 2013)

Dude Aquaman is the Yamcha of superheroes.


----------



## Benjaminsen (Jun 29, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Dude Aquaman is the Yamcha of superheroes.


Yeah, I know, I definitely see WW or Flash getting a movie first, just putting it out there, I think Aquaman hasn't been given a good enough rap.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 29, 2013)

Eh, why not.

Anyways, I'm watching Superman the Animated Series + Superman Doomsday + All Star Superman + Superman/Batman (both films) + Justice League Crisis on Two Earths.

I'm bored so why not lolz.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 29, 2013)

The graphic novels I bought have arrived except for All Star Superman so I'll have something to do for a while.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2013)

I think one of the main problems with this film is that it goes in for the whole "real is brown" thing (or here, maybe blue / grey). Everything is _duller_ than it should be, for a Superman story. A film like this should be as bright and colourful as _Smallville_ or _Avengers_, but it isn't. Everyone has a subdued sense of fashion, the Kent farm is missing its trademark light yellow fields, and Krypton comes across as a rich, technologically advanced swamp planet. The sun shines everywhere but still looks dim, and Metropolis doesn't come across as anything special (hopefully the LexCorp rebuilding effort will give it a futuristic for the sequel). 

If nothing else but the visuals were changed, if all the death and violence and destruction remained but the film just _looked_ damn nicer, the film would improve immensely. Hardly the only problem with the movie (though I thought the movie wasn't bad) but its the one, I think, that most makes people think it doesn't feel like Superman. Far worse stuff than this happens in the comics on a pretty regular basis, but the world looks nicer there so, you know, its all okay.

Needs more blue and orange.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 30, 2013)

Just arrived from the Man fo Steel session. It was awesome, although the mass distruction was waaay exaggerated. But I think that if it really were a real life event things would happen that way.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 30, 2013)

Saw the movie. Wasn't as great as I thought it would be, but I loved the action/choreography of the fights, General Zod, Foara, and the score. The acting and some of the plot points were corny or ridiculous. And yea, the destruction of Metropolis was crazy too! I think Superman ended up killing more people than he wanted to save.lol Not only that, he talked about how he was for the humans and protecting them, but he showed a lot more compassion for Zod's death.lol 

But seriously though, if the government/army is gonna bitch about Superman destroying a $12 million drone/or spy satellite, how they gonna work out the destruction of Metropolis and the other places obliterated?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 30, 2013)

I think they could have displayed the reconstruction of Metropolis. I also thought the government would try to incriminate Superman for destroying so many things. I felt there were many things missing.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 30, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> I think one of the main problems with this film is that it goes in for the whole "real is brown" thing (or here, maybe blue / grey). Everything is _duller_ than it should be, for a Superman story. A film like this should be as bright and colourful as _Smallville_ or _Avengers_, but it isn't. Everyone has a subdued sense of fashion, the Kent farm is missing its trademark light yellow fields, and Krypton comes across as a rich, technologically advanced swamp planet. The sun shines everywhere but still looks dim, and Metropolis doesn't come across as anything special (hopefully the LexCorp rebuilding effort will give it a futuristic for the sequel).
> 
> If nothing else but the visuals were changed, if all the death and violence and destruction remained but the film just _looked_ damn nicer, the film would improve immensely. Hardly the only problem with the movie (though I thought the movie wasn't bad) but its the one, I think, that most makes people think it doesn't feel like Superman. Far worse stuff than this happens in the comics on a pretty regular basis, but the world looks nicer there so, you know, its all okay.
> 
> Needs more blue and orange.



That's been my problem since the trailers. I also didn't like the sudden "zoom in"s, it's just eyesore. Superman is not "gray/blue" material imho. We should have gotten something as lively as Avengers in terms of colours, indeed.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 30, 2013)

The sad thing is I think they can only achieve that kind of thing by adding it _after_ they have filmed it. Its a deliberate attempt to make it look more "realistic".


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 1, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> A Justice League movie could easily have a line or two that mentions Superman being busy with another threat or off-planet when Parallax attacked, thus establishing that GL took place after MOS.
> 
> Though you mentioning Zod's message would make the movie funny if GL did take place first:
> 
> ...



Yes, such an interaction would have been very humorous, but it would have ended the movie too easily, thus depriving the audience of all the awesome drama and tension that it contained. Plus, there currently is no evidence that these two films are even set in the same continuity, so it is possible that that scenario may not even be possible.

On that subject, I believe that if DC is seeking to produce a _Justice League_ film in a universe shared among numerous different characters, they should have made a better effort to establish that, as there are very little indications of a shared continuity between this film, the _Green Lantern_ film, and Christopher Nolan's _Dark Knight_ trilogy; at least Marvel made certain to have subtle hints of continuity between films that seemed to otherwise be unrelated. Also, both _Green Lantern_ and this film had threats on a global scale, which worked well for each film individually, but will decrease the severity of each threat if the two films are set in the same continuity; again, Marvel was able to write their universe well by having the threat of each film be severe but highly localized to its setting, thus saving a global threat for the major crossover film.

I certainly do wish to see a _Justice League_ film eventually, but DC shall have quite some difficulty making the universe and continuity of such a film understandable and coherent, so I do hope that they are careful when writing their films from this point forward.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 1, 2013)

Given how they reacted to Superman, I think it's rather clear that _Man of Steel_ is in its own universe. Hopefully they'll recast Nathan Fillion for Hal and give us two GLs quick rather than waiting to get to John Stewart or Guy Gardner.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 1, 2013)

Why the hell is no one talking about how they screwed up Lois Lane's character and the whole dynamic? And the fact that some people in the movie knows things they shouldnt know?

If you're going to do all that why dont you just have Clark work at IHOP instead.
Penance for breaking the building 3 times!


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Why the hell is no one talking about how they screwed up Lois Lane's character and the whole dynamic? And the fact that some people in the movie knows things they shouldnt know?
> 
> If you're going to do all that why dont you just have Clark work at IHOP instead.
> Penance for breaking the building 3 times!



You mean the fact that Lois knows and now they don't have to try and desperately work in a weird two-person love triangle that really hasn't worked in a long time? That's actually a change I am totally in favor of. It made Lois actually seem smart and incredibly competent at her job.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 1, 2013)

I do hope the sequel has a more varied soundtrack though. Seemed like MoS basically had three templates for music, and every track was basically a slightly different take on those templates.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 1, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Given how they reacted to Superman, I think it's rather clear that _Man of Steel_ is in its own universe. Hopefully they'll recast Nathan Fillion for Hal and give us two GLs quick rather than waiting to get to John Stewart or Guy Gardner.



Have you seen Nathan Fillion recently? Yeah he would been a solid pick when Firefly was airing, but over a decade later he's not the best look for Hal.

Anyway, Goyer only specifically singled out The Dark Knight trilogy as being its own separate universe apart from the universe Man of Steel occupies, so GL may well be kept in-continuity.

DemonDragonJ: the dialogue I posted was meant to be 100% goofy, in no way did I think the movie should actually have that

Also, I don't think it will be that big an issue with the continuity. Iron Man 3's story should have had Captain America and SHIELD all over the place with the threat that was going on there but they were never even mentioned yet no besides the most hardcore of fans really let it bother them.

Given the fact that it's meant to be the DC Universe one can easily assume other heroes are pre-occupied with something as equally as dangerous, or in Superman or any of the GL's case that they are off-world on some mission. Only if the entire Earth were being threatened would it become odd but I think that would only happen with the solo Superman movies and maybe a few Wonder Woman movies. Flash villains, even Grodd and Reverse-Flash, are pretty much never THAT level of a threat, Batman's villains certainly aren't except for occasionally Ra's al Ghul, and GL villains can just be kept off-Earth in future installments.

Cromer: it actually seemed like the music was even more varied than Zimmer's work on the Batman trilogy. But whatever, I like quite a few bands/composers that music "experts" automatically deem me an idiot for enjoying so I'm basically "fuck it, I like what I like and don't give a damn about the technical shit". So you're probably technically right but it just felt more varied to me.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 1, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> Cromer: it actually seemed like the music was even more varied than Zimmer's work on the Batman trilogy. But whatever, I like quite a few bands/composers that music "experts" automatically deem me an idiot for enjoying so I'm basically "fuck it, I like what I like and don't give a damn about the technical shit". So you're probably technically right but it just felt more varied to me.



Hmm, I suppose you could say Zimmer went from serving ice cream on every plate with the Batman trilogy, to adding some corn on the cob and an apple with MoS.


Still not balanced enough for me, mind  gotta have some steak, maybe some potato mash, a fruit salad?  (if you can't tell, I'm frigging hungry right now)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 1, 2013)

Either they spent the whole movie developing their characters or they just dont understand that Lois isnt some meekish girl.

Jor El was godly though. They did the origin well


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2013)

Cromer said:


> I do hope the sequel has a more varied soundtrack though. Seemed like MoS basically had three templates for music, and every track was basically a slightly different take on those templates.


>Hans Zimmer


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 1, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> Have you seen Nathan Fillion recently? Yeah he would been a solid pick when Firefly was airing, but over a decade later he's not the best look for Hal.



I've seen him recently. I don't think he looks horrible. Looks better than RDJ was and is younger than RDJ was at the start of Iron Man. Considering you can have multiple Green Lanterns, there's no reason to not go a little older; hell, Hal is the one that gets grey temples.



> Anyway, Goyer only specifically singled out The Dark Knight trilogy as being its own separate universe apart from the universe Man of Steel occupies, so GL may well be kept in-continuity.



No one speaks about _Green Lantern_ because no one is _asking_. If Superman existed in that universe, we'd have seen him. If Green Lantern existed in the _Man of Steel_ universe, the whole idea that they don't know how to react to him is kind of lost. It's obvious that Superman is the first hero and that _Green Lantern_ is its own thing.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 1, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> I've seen him recently. I don't think he looks horrible. Looks better than RDJ was and is younger than RDJ was at the start of Iron Man. Considering you can have multiple Green Lanterns, there's no reason to not go a little older; hell, Hal is the one that gets grey temples.
> 
> No one speaks about _Green Lantern_ because no one is _asking_. If Superman existed in that universe, we'd have seen him. If Green Lantern existed in the _Man of Steel_ universe, the whole idea that they don't know how to react to him is kind of lost. It's obvious that Superman is the first hero and that _Green Lantern_ is its own thing.



-gotta disagree, I think RDJ looks better for his age than Nathan does. Anyway, Hal is only older in the comics because he's been a superhero for so long, but that wouldn't apply for a universe that's just beginning. There's really no need to recast Reynolds as long as he's willing to come back. And like I said, it's easy to explain that GL 1 took place after MOS.

-by your logic, Iron Man 3 showed us Captain America, Black Widow, Hawkeye, and SHIELD don't exist in the MCU since they never bothered to stop the Mandarin and Killian. Heroes do get busy and don't have time to deal with threats, the Justice League cartoon would often have fun with this; Martian Manhunter: Wonder Woman is on another case, Superman's dealing with an earthquake and Batman would only say that he's "busy". Hawkgirl: Typical. They don't need to explain why Superman wasn't fighting Parallax in GL because A) hardcore fans know heroes can get held up by other threats and B) the casual fans won't really think that hard about it.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 1, 2013)

Reason we don't see them is because the Mandarin is a phantom.  He's a terrorist that doesn't have a terrorist group.    Instead he has a film studio.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Reason we don't see them is because the Mandarin is a phantom.  He's a terrorist that doesn't have a terrorist group.    Instead he has a film studio.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Once the President got kidnapped though SHIELD would have showed up for the final battle.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 1, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Once the President got kidnapped though SHIELD would have showed up for the final battle.



So would have alot of other people...if they knew where to look.  Of course, when you have the Vice President working for the bad guy, he could do alot to gum up Shield's operations.  Since he would be the de facto man in charge when the President is out of commission.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2013)

Good lord stop using Iron Man 3 as a measurer for Man Of Steel. That goes for you as well Wesley (or whoever the hell brought it up in the first place). Just because it doesn't fit comic book purists image doesn't mean it's a suckfest.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 1, 2013)

Bender said:


> Good lord stop using Iron Man 3 as a measurer for Man Of Steel. That goes for you as well Wesley (or whoever the hell brought it up in the first place). Just because it doesn't fit comic book purists image doesn't mean it's a suckfest.



No, you're right. There are plenty of reasons it sucks beyond not pleasing comic book purists. Nice of you to admit that.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 1, 2013)

Bender said:


> Good lord stop using Iron Man 3 as a measurer for Man Of Steel. That goes for you as well Wesley (or whoever the hell brought it up in the first place). Just because it doesn't fit comic book purists image doesn't mean it's a suckfest.



Uh yeah, I brought it up in terms of continuity of a shared universe, I never brought up the quality of the overall film at all. In terms of what I thought though:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tony was awesome as always, Iron Patriot was cool but never got one action scene, the kid was tolerable, Mandarin was badass and the twist was hilarious but unfortunately Killian is easily the most forgettable villain in the MCU so far. Overall I'd say it's a really good movie but definitely could have been better.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 1, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Reason we don't see them is because the Mandarin is a phantom.  He's a terrorist that doesn't have a terrorist group.    Instead he has a film studio.



So in the first film Tony was captured by fake terrorists? I'm confused.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 1, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> So in the first film Tony was captured by fake terrorists? I'm confused.



They were real, but they had nothing to do with AIM.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 1, 2013)

Wesley said:


> They were real, but they had nothing to do with AIM.



Uh, they were 10 Rings, which was the Mandarin's group.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 1, 2013)

Wesley said:


> They were real, but they had nothing to do with AIM.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Its confusing because the terroist group was called The Ten Rings which Jon Favreau confirmed has Mandarin pulling the strings but in this movie it turns out Mandarin is just a coked out Ben Kingsley with Guy Pearce using as a meat shield.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 2, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> I've seen him recently. I don't think he looks horrible. Looks better than RDJ was and is younger than RDJ was at the start of Iron Man. Considering you can have multiple Green Lanterns, there's no reason to not go a little older; hell, Hal is the one that gets grey temples.
> 
> 
> 
> No one speaks about _Green Lantern_ because no one is _asking_. If Superman existed in that universe, we'd have seen him. If Green Lantern existed in the _Man of Steel_ universe, the whole idea that they don't know how to react to him is kind of lost. It's obvious that Superman is the first hero and that _Green Lantern_ is its own thing.



If you read the prequel to the movie they mention Thanagarians. This is just one example of the existence of other DCU characters, races and therefore heroes, not to mention the Wayne enterprises logo on the sattelite. Also, according to Zack and Goyer the other heroes haven't come out yet because Super is the force that will make them do so, they said that others might exist around the planet but do not wear uniforms as Kal-el does.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 2, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> If you read the prequel to the movie they mention Thanagarians. This is just one example of the existence of other DCU characters, races and therefore heroes, not to mention the Wayne enterprises logo on the sattelite. Also, according to Zack and Goyer the other heroes haven't come out yet because Super is the force that will make them do so, they said that others might exist around the planet but do not wear uniforms as Kal-el does.



Cyborg is also in the DCU confirmed by Goyer and the S.T.A.R. labs reference.

And I heard something about there being a Booster Gold reference in the film somewhere too.

I also hope they make the "Wonder Woman" film similar to the 2009 animated film although ofcourse longer and with more things added with explanation with some things left out of that movie. The problem with Wonder Woman is the same problem with Thor in that there's so much ridiculous stuff going on that they'd have to catch lightning in a jar to please all the people in the theater who keep nitpicking stuff they don't find realistic.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 2, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Its confusing because the terroist group was called The Ten Rings which Jon Favreau confirmed has Mandarin pulling the strings but in this movie it turns out Mandarin is just a coked out Ben Kingsley with Guy Pearce using as a meat shield.



When did they make that confirmation?  Because in Ironman I they made a point of sparing the head terrorist, killing all of his men, with Stane giving him a lecture about technology (the Mandarin in the cartoon disliked technology) being the weakness of people in that part of the world.  Back then it seemed like they were setting up the Mandarin, but we never saw that guy again.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 2, 2013)

Wesley said:


> When did they make that confirmation?  Because in Ironman I they made a point of sparing the head terrorist, killing all of his men, with Stane giving him a lecture about technology (the Mandarin in the cartoon disliked technology) being the weakness of people in that part of the world.  Back then it seemed like they were setting up the Mandarin, but we never saw that guy again.



You can see the Ten Rings flag in the background. Deleted scenes implictly refer to the Mandarin as his "boss", but the Ten Rings flag in the background is the same symbol they used for this movie.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 2, 2013)

In the prequel comic, did anyone find it odd that the Kryptonian starship, despite its incredibly-advanced technology, malfunctioned after Kara threw Dev-Em into its console? I know that it added drama and tension to the story, but it still was poor writing by the authors, since most vehicles in actuality do not suffer from such a severe flaw.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 2, 2013)

Bender said:


> Good lord stop using Iron Man 3 as a measurer for Man Of Steel. That goes for you as well Wesley (or whoever the hell brought it up in the first place). Just because it doesn't fit comic book purists image doesn't mean it's a suckfest.



You compare everything to Transformers.


----------



## Slice (Jul 2, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:
			
		

> Also, from an in-universe perspective, is it not extremely fortuitous for the people of Earth that Kal-El, as an infant, landed in Kansas, and was raised by the kindly Johnathan and Martha Kent? *Can you imagine if he had landed in Germany during World War II, or the Soviet Union during the Cold War?* Of course, the character was created in America, but from the perspective of the story, it really was an amazing stroke of fortune that Superman acquired the values that he did, and was not raised by people with a less compassionate perspective. *Has anyone else here ever considered that?*



Mark Millar has in an elseworlds story:


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 2, 2013)

Slice said:


> Mark Millar has in an elseworlds story:



And Nazi Superman, you ask? You mean, _*Overman?*_



Or heck, why not take someone who is basically a combo of Kal-L and Steve Rogers: *Captain Nazi.*


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 2, 2013)

Iron Man 3 is better than Man of Steel.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 2, 2013)

Except no its not


----------



## James Bond (Jul 2, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Iron Man 3 is better than Man of Steel.



Iron Man 3 was alright for an action flick but it's plot was stupid.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 2, 2013)

Everything with Iron Man 3 was a let down


----------



## Cromer (Jul 2, 2013)

Even as an action flick Iron Man 3 aint as good as Man of Steel.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 2, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Everything with Iron Man 3 was a let down


I guess grossing a billion dollars is also a letdown


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 2, 2013)

Narutosss stop trying to troll me. You're lame


----------



## Cromer (Jul 2, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> I guess grossing a billion dollars is also a letdown



Titanic also grossed more than a billion dollars. Would you watch it again?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 2, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> I guess grossing a billion dollars is also a letdown



Well, you could link _anything_ to _Avengers_ and it would probably do a billion dollars right now. If you said that  was the next movie instead of _Iron Man 3_ and it was going to have a Thanos appearance after the credits, it would gross more than _The Amazing Spider-Man._ And you'd get people to tell you how unconventional and great its comedy was.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 2, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Narutosss stop trying to troll me. You're lame


trying to drag another movie under the bus to make this one seem better? now that's "lame".


Cromer said:


> Titanic also grossed more than a billion dollars. Would you watch it again?


probably not seeing as I've already watched titanic more times than I could remember.


Guy Gardner said:


> Well, you could link _anything_ to _Avengers_ and it would probably do a billion dollars right now. If you said that  was the next movie instead of _Iron Man 3_ and it was going to have a Thanos appearance after the credits, it would gross more than _The Amazing Spider-Man._ And you'd get people to tell you how unconventional and great its comedy was.


True iron man 3 success is largely due too the avengers but I'm not sure how this is related to my original reply.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 2, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> True iron man 3 success is largely due too the avengers but I'm not sure how this is related to my original reply.



... I was trying to make a joke? I suppose, though, that Fred is _always_ unfunny. Maybe I should have used _Tim and Eric's Billion Dollar Movie_ for title synergy.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 2, 2013)

Man of Steel was better than I expected it to be.

Maybe because Kevin Costner and Laurence Fishburne were in it and churned out good supporting performances.

Could be better than Iron Man 3.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 2, 2013)

Laurence Fishburne was hardly relevant in the movie.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 2, 2013)

At Narutosss: except I was responding to Tyler Durden. 


Moron...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 2, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Laurence Fishburne was hardly relevant in the movie.



I actually connected with his character the most. Since I was near ground zero during 9/11 I could connect with the fear he must have been feeling  when metropolis was crumbling.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 2, 2013)

Tell me what was so super duper awesome about Man of Steel?

Well ok I got my dick massaged during the movie so maybe I was a bit distracted.


But I loved the dragon ball z like fights.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 2, 2013)

Russell Crowe was the best actor of the movie. I really liked his take on Jor-El. He could be both swag and touching at the same time.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 2, 2013)

Crowe was awesome. I agree.

The dick massaging started with his scenes.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 2, 2013)

Jay, she better have paid for the movie


----------



## Jay. (Jul 2, 2013)

She paid for both of us.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 2, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> At Narutosss: except I was responding to Tyler Durden.
> 
> 
> Moron...


Don't even try to lie, your response to tyler's post was on the previous page not the one I replied to.


Retard...


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 2, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Even as an action flick Iron Man 3 aint as good as Man of Steel.



Agreed but the plot and editing was much better than Man of Steel. There were even a few twists (not talking about the horrible Mandarin one) and there was comedy. Also; RDJs performance alone has me liking IM3 more. Henry Cavill was garbage; one of the worst Supermans Ive seen. They might as well have made him a mute. Don't know where all this praise for him is coming from.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 2, 2013)

Where on the last page was my reply to Tyler Durden...

I find it laughable that you're telling ME what I'm responding to and to whom.

You really are an imbecile


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 2, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Agreed but the plot and editing was much better than Man of Steel. There were even a few twists (not talking about the horrible Mandarin one) and there was comedy. Also; RDJs performance alone has me liking IM3 more. Henry Cavill was garbage; one of the worst Supermans Ive seen. They might as well have made him a mute. Don't know where all this praise for him is coming from.



LOL.

I liked IM3, but MOS trashed it so bad it became Tank Girl compared to Man of Steel.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 2, 2013)

Give Michael Shannon credit Zod was atleast a more memorable villain than Aldrich Killian.

Though i don't know why they would have Killian be the villain, the dude wasn't even a major character in the extremis story arc the dude killed himself right after he made his debut, why not just have Mallen be the villain?

It would atleast explain why he would be putting such a great fight against Tony as oppose to a Guy Pearce who had tons of surgery just to make himself walk upright.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 2, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> LOL.
> 
> I liked IM3, but MOS trashed it so bad it became Tank Girl compared to Man of Steel.



Arite there relax; MOS doesn't trash anything. If MOS is better (which I dont think it is) its only better by a very small margin. MOS is getting trashed by critics and audience alike; It got surpassed in the box office by fucking World War Z; thats how fast interest in it waned. 



> Give Michael Shannon credit Zod was atleast a more memorable villain than Aldrich Killian



Agreed but I still didn't like him. I hated Henry Cavill too.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 2, 2013)

Actually reactions to MOS aren't negative its mixed to positive most critics thought it was meh, others liked it then few others hated it.

Because keep in mind that RT counts mediocre ratings as rotten.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 2, 2013)

The editor of RT apparently loved the film and is surprised by the reviews on his own site.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 2, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Actually reactions to MOS aren't negative its mixed to positive most critics thought it was meh, others liked it then few others hated it.
> 
> Because keep in mind that RT counts mediocre ratings as rotten.



Perhaps I was exaggerating by using the word "trashed" but it was more so due to the hype surrounding the film. 



> The editor of RT apparently loved the film and is surprised by the reviews on his own site.



Well, the poor reviews are primarily due to the expectations I believe. People expected Dark Knight but they got Green Lantern. 

I am also very surprised at how fast the interest for the film waned as it is not even close to breaking the billion mark; something I had expected it to overcome regardless of the quality of the movie (like transformers). 

Anyways, what do you guys think about this movie in comparison to the late Iron man?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Its better than _Green Lantern._ 

I don't think people expected much of it. They got the origin story- again; they got Zod- again; they got a dark, serious movie written by David Goyer with a hefty dose of realism- again. Not much to see except same old, same old- except this time there is much, much more action; probably too much axtion, excellent though it was, eating into time that could have been put into characters and story.  

I liked both films, but I feel _Iron Man 3_ was more.... true to itself. 

Also I think we can safely say that the marketing for MoS sucked after all.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 2, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> The editor of RT apparently loved the film and is surprised by the reviews on his own site.



Funny thing is people are starting to say Grae Drake is being payed off by WB.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2013)

TO be fair RT reviewers gave Thor a positive review and that was a piece of crap.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 2, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> TO be fair RT reviewers gave Thor a positive review and that was a piece of crap.







In all seriousness Thor was meh, the whole movie felt like it only existed to be relevant in the Avengers movie.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 2, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> TO be fair RT reviewers gave Thor a positive review and that was a piece of crap.



I actually liked Thor a lot better than MOS and IM3. I also think the rating was earned as I personally thought it was a 7-7.5/ 10.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 2, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I actually liked Thor a lot better than MOS and IM3. I also think the rating was earned as I personally thought it was a 7-7.5/ 10.



lolwat? trollolo


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 2, 2013)

*Man of Steel*

I guess I should start by saying this is more or less my first ever Superman experience. I have never read any comics or watched the cartoons or seen the other movies. I know bits and pieces simply because of the overall fame of his character. That said, I enjoyed the cast quite a bit. Not really anyone that bothered me and they all seemed well placed based off of my very limited knowledge. 

The plot was solid enough but dragged in places. I heard a lot about the action coming into this and I have to say.....I was not all that impressed. There were parts and things I thought were really well done and other parts I thought were either over the top or just bad. 

Anyway, a fairly good movie but there are many better comic book movies.

3.5/5


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 2, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> TO be fair RT reviewers gave Thor a positive review and that was a piece of crap.



I feel like every Ennoea post should really be accompanied by a



_Thor_ rushes through parts and arcs and it has notably poor action for a Marvel film... but is really a better-executed story than _Iron Man 3_ and is probaby better balanced. I mean, the arcs in _Thor_ are quick, but they are at least somewhat earned, while _Iron Man 3_ really "skips to the end" with the PTSD story. _Thor_ gives us Loki, whose plan is alright but really makes up for it in performance and character depth. Aldrich Killian... has none of that.

I think they are both in that sort of middle tier of Marvel movies that are generally thought of as "alright".

As for the reaction, I think IMDB's user ratings are a fairly good barometer of how general audiences see the flicks. It's not scientific, but it's probably the closest you are going to get considering the sample size is in the 100,000+ area. The breakdowns on how the ratings are given out are honestly fascinating to me.


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 2, 2013)

The only reason all of the recent Marvel movies are highly rated is because we knew they were building up a universe leading to the cumulative Avengers movie. If no one knew the Avengers was going to become an actual film and if you take away all of those after credits teasers, all of the Marvel movies were objectively "meh".

For example, we've already seen Tony Stark in a total of 4 movies. We know his character inside and out at this point. Character development? Who cares! Just put him in a movie and give him snarky lines and we'll love him.

Nobody really knows about the JLA movie coming up. And the whole Batman issue is very confusing. When I told people the Batman who shows up in the JLA movie will not be the Batman from the Nolan films they were confused. The last Batman on everyone's mind is the Nolan Batman. Who the fuck will the JLA Batman be? Campy? Nolan-serious? Will he use bat-gadgets to keep up? It's a mess.

MoS fails at two major points:

(1) Zod was a terrible "starter" villain. Everything about MoS felt kinda awkward. Humans had to put their hope in him because...he didn't feel like leaving Earth? Superman was never really shown interacting with the general public. Sure, he stopped Zod. But from Earth's perspective, it was his fault that his own people came looking for him in the first place.

(2) MoS only dropped hints of an expanded universe. But considering the fact Superman is the first confirmed alien/superhuman in that universe, apparently every other hero just randomly SHOWS up a few years later? Then they immediately team up? Ugh.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't know. The movie "Thor" was my first experience of him, and I liked it. Although I think if I knew more about Thor, I probably wouldn't like the movie as much.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 2, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> (1) Zod was a terrible "starter" villain. Everything about MoS felt kinda awkward. Humans had to put their hope in him because...he didn't feel like leaving Earth? Superman was never really shown interacting with the general public. Sure, he stopped Zod. But from Earth's perspective, it was his fault that his own people came looking for him in the first place.



Zod would have gotten there eventually anyways. He was searching out all the old explored systems, and Earth _had_ indeed been explored. Considering all the exploratory ships have Genesis Chambers, there is good reason to look for each one.



> (2) MoS only dropped hints of an expanded universe. But considering the fact Superman is the first confirmed alien/superhuman in that universe, apparently every other hero just randomly SHOWS up a few years later? Then they immediately team up? Ugh.



Isn't that what basically happened in the Marvel Universe anyways? I mean, outside of Nick Fury, what other hints are there in the first _Iron Man_ movie to a truly expanded universe? It's only with _Incredible Hulk_ and _Iron Man 2_ that you see that sort of stuff really occurring.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2013)

_Jor-El: You will give the people an ideal to strive towards. They will race behind you, they will stumble, they will fall. But in time, they will join you in the sun. In time, you will help them accomplish wonders._

I'm not sure whether I would join a guy who has less charisma than a coma patient.

The action scenes are great, but man, the story sucked donkey balls. The flashbacks during the movie didn't work at all. The only one who genuinely acted well was Crowe. 

Zod didn't impress me at all. 

Movie was way too generic, it had so much potential, but in the end it was a letdown. 

5/10


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 3, 2013)

James Bond said:


> lolwat? trollolo



and I like all three of those movies much, much better than Skyfall.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 3, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> and I like all three of those movies much, much better than Skyfall.



92% on RT mate.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 3, 2013)

_Skyfall_ doesn't deserve 92%. Its good, but its not _that_ good. The plot was ridiculous, even for a Bond movie, and I'll bet the fact that it wasn't _QoS_ along with the 50th anniversary didn't hurt its chances either.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2013)

Casino Royale is still my favorite so far, Skyfall had the best action though.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 3, 2013)

I watched this movie only 2 days ago, and i liked it a lot. 

For me it was far better than IM3 or any other super-hero adaptation (barring the Dark Knight ofc). Maybe im biased because I really cant stand Tony Stark attitude and all his materialism. 

Anyway I'm not a comic reader so i dont care for the canon stuff, but from a stand-alone point of view i do think that Man of Steel has done a fair job into the characterization of Superman. 
Some action scenes maybe were a bit too much long and boring, and some special effect was too much mannered (_300 _like) for my taste. 
But IMHO the flashbacks were great and short enough to not break the pace of the story or to risk the cheesyness. I loved the countryside images and i connected with the emotions of the characters.

So all in all, a straight movie that helped to heal my previous Into Darkness' butthurt.

7,5+/10 

BTW About the_ Skyfall_, i think that it deserves even more than 95%. Yeah the storyline is a bit all over the place, but the characters were great.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 3, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Where on the last page was my reply to Tyler Durden...
> 
> I find it laughable that you're telling ME what I'm responding to and to whom.
> 
> You really are an imbecile



You really are retarded aren't you?



TylerDurden said:


> Iron Man 3 is better than Man of Steel.





~Avant~ said:


> Except no its not


this was your reply to tyler's post


~Avant~ said:


> Everything with Iron Man 3 was a let down


this was the post I replied to.



> You really are an imbecile


Wait a sec..... *YOUR* calling me an imbecile??? the dude that called me a troll after I personally went through the trouble of dispelling an *obvious* troll that somehow above all else everyone in said thread fell for, for *2 ALL MONTHS*, nobody questioned the source and nobody was smart enough to do a simple google search and then I pass by and tell them their clearly being trolled and to thank me *you* called me a *troll*. This guy is calling me an imbecile?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 3, 2013)

Because you can't post multiple times in response to a single comment....

Hell I double posted a page or two ago

The fact that you care enough to actually do what I say and go looking for my posts. Lol. You really are lame


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 3, 2013)

Darkseid is confirmed for the final villain.



WGBS.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 3, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Because you can't post multiple times in response to a single comment....
> 
> Hell I double posted a page or two ago
> 
> The fact that you care enough to actually do what I say and go looking for my posts. Lol. You really are lame



so you're basically not denying you're a retard and instead you're trying to deflect by saying I went through your post which I didn't because I can remember when a poster calls me troll for helping clear confusion cause such rare stupidity doesn't happen so often. And before you try to say I'm lying and I did check your posts go to your user profile and check your "Recent Visitors" list, my name would be at the bottom if I did infact visit your account to look through your posts


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 3, 2013)

I think Lex would be a great villain to have in the second movie especially with all that kryptonian tech lying around.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 4, 2013)

^ Yes, because Superman had a shit ton of experience for his first time facing anybody.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2013)

Broly, u mad?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 4, 2013)

No one is blaming zod and his crew though or adding the damage they also did in Smallville .


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Where are these figures coming from?

*EDIT-* Never mind, Found it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2013)

Superman is a criminal.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 4, 2013)

Superman villains are are more dangerous then Avenger's (an entire team of heroes) villains.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 4, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Superman villains are are more dangerous then Avenger's (an entire team of heroes) villains.



Well, in the movies maybe (though Thanos has yet to properly show up). In the comics...no. Hell no. 

I want to know the damage estimates for Gotham in TDKR. I read an article that gives vague details but generally just concludes "its bad". Best they do is give numbers for how much GDP Gotham generates (they guesstimate $1.5-1.8795 _trillion_). I'd presume that Gotham would probably have cost more than Metropolis, since it was out of action for 3 whole months and unlike Metropolis they have a ton of murders to prosecute.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 4, 2013)

In fairness, we all can't fight Power Rangers villains who just want to ride their flying jetskis.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 5, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> In fairness, we all can't fight Power Rangers villains who just want to ride their flying jetskis.



Superman could have just heat vision the whole army at light speed.

Zod > Stupid Alien Army

And don't get me started on Faora.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 5, 2013)

^^Faora = soloing the whole alien fodder army (by herself alone)


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 5, 2013)

All of that collateral damage was caused by Zod not Superman. Hell did anyone even watch that final battle.

I never heard any complaints when Superman caused this much collateral damage when fighting Doomsday, Captain Marvel, Darkseid, and well fuck nearly every other villain his level in Metropolis.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 5, 2013)

You just got trolled godzillafan430


----------



## Cromer (Jul 5, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> All of that collateral damage was caused by Zod not Superman. Hell did anyone even watch that final battle.
> 
> I never heard any complaints when Superman caused this much collateral damage when fighting Doomsday, Captain Marvel, Darkseid, and well fuck nearly every other villain his level in Metropolis.





I think seeing that level destruction in live action really drove it home for a lot of people just how scary these super fights would really be.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 5, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> All of that collateral damage was caused by Zod not Superman. Hell did anyone even watch that final battle.
> 
> I never heard any complaints when Superman caused this much collateral damage when fighting Doomsday, Captain Marvel, Darkseid, and well fuck nearly every other villain his level in Metropolis.



Exactly. Half of Metropolis was gone by the time Supes got there to fight General Zod. General Zod was the one who Heat Vision a building in half, threw Kal-El trhough like 5 buildings, threw the LexCorp trucks at Kal -Eland tossed the satellite as well.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 5, 2013)

"Damage estimates"
"129,000 *confirmed *dead"

You guys are taking that troll image far too seriously.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 5, 2013)

I actually believe that 129,000 could have died. After all look what one building in 2001 at the World Trade Center. Still Supes should be blamed for the damages. He was a rookie Superman fighting a man that has lived for decades fighting and training and was getting stronger by the minute.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 5, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> I actually believe that 129,000 could have died. After all look what one building in 2001 at the World Trade Center. Still Supes should be blamed for the damages. He was a rookie Superman fighting a man that has lived for decades fighting and training and was getting stronger by the minute.



 So he should have just let Zod start massacring people without resistance because he's a rookie? Seriously, is that what you're saying? Once Zod was all, "I HAVE NOTHING LEFT BUT VENGEANCE!" it was either fight him or let Earth suffer BIG TIME. Heck, even when they still had their machines intact Faora was all, "for every human you save we will kill a million more." These guys weren't messing around, any second that Superman isn't engaging them in combat risks them slaughtering god knows how many people. Zod, Faora, and co. aren't exactly on the honor system.

Besides, at least MOS was more honest about the potential casualties that Zod and his forces would cause. I remember rolling my eyes when hearing that only about 2,000 people died in the attack on New York at the end of Avengers. Yeah, bullshit, no way that many forces going around blasting like there's no tomorrow only killed that many people (especially since the cops seemed to have no fucking idea on how to evacuate people). The Avengers weren't EVERYWHERE, no way could they have prevented that many deaths. Besides, at least they were only fighting cannon fodder (and Loki isn't really the sort that a fight against him will need much ground to cover). If the Avengers had been fighting Zod, Faora, and co I guarantee you just as much if not more collateral damage would occur. Heck, probably more given the fact that Hulk could lose control of his anger if he had to fight Zod and co for too long, not to mention Cap, Widow, Hawkeye, and arguably Iron Man would be pretty much useless.

masamune1: you serious? Sure, Lex, Metallo, Parasite, etc. would be weaker than a lot of Avengers villains, but no way are you going to convince me that the likes of Darkseid or Doomsday are less powerful than every individual Avengers villain. Unless you meant the entirety of Superman's villains against the entirety of Avengers' villains, which would be a whole other ball game. I mean Thanos alone with the Infinity Gauntlet would solo obviously.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> So he should have just let Zod start massacring people without resistance because he's a rookie? Seriously, is that what you're saying? Once Zod was all, "I HAVE NOTHING LEFT BUT VENGEANCE!" it was either fight him or let Earth suffer BIG TIME. Heck, even when they still had their machines intact Faora was all, "for every human you save we will kill a million more." These guys weren't messing around, any second that Superman isn't engaging them in combat risks them slaughtering god knows how many people. Zod, Faora, and co. aren't exactly on the honor system.
> 
> Besides, at least MOS was more honest about the potential casualties that Zod and his forces would cause. I remember rolling my eyes when hearing that only about 2,000 people died in the attack on New York at the end of Avengers. Yeah, bullshit, no way that many forces going around blasting like there's no tomorrow only killed that many people (especially since the cops seemed to have no fucking idea on how to evacuate people). The Avengers weren't EVERYWHERE, no way could they have prevented that many deaths. Besides, at least they were only fighting cannon fodder (and Loki isn't really the sort that a fight against him will need much ground to cover). If the Avengers had been fighting Zod, Faora, and co I guarantee you just as much if not more collateral damage would occur. Heck, probably more given the fact that Hulk could lose control of his anger if he had to fight Zod and co for too long, not to mention Cap, Widow, Hawkeye, and arguably Iron Man would be pretty much useless.



I think he meant to say "shouldn't".

masamune1: you serious? Sure, Lex, Metallo, Parasite, etc. would be weaker than a lot of Avengers villains, but no way are you going to convince me that the likes of Darkseid or Doomsday are less powerful than every individual Avengers villain. Unless you meant the entirety of Superman's villains against the entirety of Avengers' villains, which would be a whole other ball game. I mean Thanos alone with the Infinity Gauntlet would solo obviously.[/QUOTE]

He actually said more dangerous, not more powerful. Red Skull doesn't quite have the smarts or resources of Lex Luthor, but he is a far more dangerous villain with much direr plans for the world if he succeeds. 

And no obviously I'm not saying that Darkseid is weaker than every single Avengers villain. I'm saying that, collectively, Avengers villains are on a different level. And Darkseid isn't stronger than, say, Chthon (who I'd count) or as you say Thanos with some of his insane amps like the Infinity Gauntlet.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 5, 2013)

The thing you have to remember though, masamune1, is that the big hitter Justice League villains basically do double duty as Superman villains as well, with a few exceptions that are usually Bat or Lantern-centric.


And I'd back Mandrakk against Cthon half the time.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Cromer said:


> The thing you have to remember though, masamune1, is that the big hitter Justice League villains basically do double duty as Superman villains as well, with a few exceptions that are usually Bat or Lantern-centric.
> 
> 
> And I'd back Mandrakk against Cthon half the time.



I could say the same about the Avengers villains though. Red Skull (Cap America), Loki (Thor), Thanos (everyone), Chthon (Dr Strange), heck they've tussled with Magneto and Dr Doom plenty of times too. 

Debatable if FC counts as a JL story (its more of an outright event), so Mandrakk doesn't really count (and there are a few Marvel villains who can put him in his place, even if Chthon can't). Darkseid might not even count- how often, really, has he actually fought the Justice League (might remove Thanos on the same grounds)? He's only recently being considered a Justice League villain, rather than a Superman / DCU one.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 5, 2013)

I think Thanos is a bit overrated to be honest.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 5, 2013)

Story from my local paper 

Man of Steel 1 - 0 Avengers


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Superman joins us in _The Sun_.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2013)

For a guy named "Man of Steal ", he such a hardass.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 6, 2013)

According to Goyer, he already has a huge saving montage prepared for the next movie. Wouldn't surprise me if he has a first draft already.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 7, 2013)

And this is funny:


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2013)

Eh, a part of me doesn't want there to be a prequel film.  Just focus on the sequel(s), WB.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 8, 2013)

I wouldn't mind a prequel film focusing on Jor-El and General Zod.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jul 8, 2013)

I certainly didn't expect that, I have to say though I loved Russel Crowe in MoS.

I guess there should be no problem as long as they do the prequel as some sort of extra to MoS2.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 8, 2013)

A new relevant flashback of Jor-El on Krypton would be better in the sequel. Not an entire prequel story. Maybe something to do with the Codex. If it's not mentioned again that will be annoying. Maybe it could be used to create a Cyborg Superman/Eradicator/Bizarro/Doomdsday amalgamation.

I woudn't mind if the sequel started with Kal's ship being found by the Kents in the next one, as like a 1 minute scene, before skipping straight to Supes actually saving people and being seen as a hero in present. Then show Clark and Daily Planet, to (re)introduce us to that setting, and then go into introducing Luthor. I woudn't even mind if his secret identity fell apart by the end of the film, as long as we got enough traditional established Clark Kent throughout the film.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 8, 2013)

NO to a prequel, please? Use those resources on a Wondy or AQUAMAN movie instead. 



edit: fucking autocorrect:33


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 8, 2013)

Guillermo del Toro Says ‘Dark Universe’ Could Share Continuity With ‘Man of Steel’.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 8, 2013)

So it's just a wish he has, no actual plans on that.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 9, 2013)

I wouldn't mind Justice League Dark. Anything to bring Zatanna on screen.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 12, 2013)

An Aquaman film would be risky because of the fact that he's a laughingstock (even though in reality he's a total badass) and the film might bomb no matter how good they make him....Then again Captain America and Thor were a laughingstock too and well you know the rest.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 12, 2013)

Quick Question:

When the gravity canons showed up why didn't Superman take out the one in Metropolis instead of the one in the indian ocean couldn't he have saved more lives?


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 12, 2013)

so the military will have something to do on their own.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 12, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Quick Question:
> 
> When the gravity canons showed up why didn't Superman take out the one in Metropolis instead of the one in the indian ocean couldn't he have saved more lives?



Because the one in Metropolis was the one with all the Kryptonian war criminals and they would have kicked his ass if he tried that. And the one in the Indian ocean seemed to be the main one.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 12, 2013)

Some info given about Man of Steel 2 and Justice League film

[youtube]7w8vAUuMcms[/youtube]

Not much info really but still seems kind of discussion worthy.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 12, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> An Aquaman film would be risky because of the fact that he's a laughingstock (even though in reality he's a total badass) and the film might bomb no matter how good they make him....*Then again Captain America and Thor were a laughingstock too and well you know the rest.*



lol while they were by no means "great" movies; they had fairly warm reviews from audience and critics alike and they didn't do too bad on the box office. So i don't know how that equates to "a laughingstock". If you want a laughingstock; refer to Hulk 2003 and all the punisher movies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> An Aquaman film would be risky because of the fact that he's a laughingstock (even though in reality he's a total badass) and the film might bomb no matter how good they make him....Then again Captain America and Thor were a laughingstock too and well you know the rest.



The general public do only think Aquaman only talks to fish just like they believe Flash only runs fast,  both of which they wouldn't want to see for 2 hours . If DC want these characters to be successful, they shouldn't show these stereotypes too much in the trailers.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 12, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> lol while they were by no means "great" movies; they had fairly warm reviews from audience and critics alike and they didn't do too bad on the box office. So i don't know how that equates to "a laughingstock". If you want a laughingstock; refer to Hulk 2003 and all the punisher movies.



I was referring to the characters themselves not the films.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 12, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> lol while they were by no means "great" movies; they had fairly warm reviews from audience and critics alike and they didn't do too bad on the box office. So i don't know how that equates to "a laughingstock". If you want a laughingstock; refer to Hulk 2003 and all the punisher movies.



Missing the point, brah...


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 14, 2013)

Doomsday confirmed for Man of Steel 2


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 14, 2013)

No...he wasn't.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 14, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> No...he wasn't.



given zack snyder's track record of speech....yup


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 14, 2013)

Doomsday won't be in Man of Steel 2. They will build a Death of Superman movie. We might not see Doomsday until MOS 3 or 4.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]CjSNLmb0Ndw[/YOUTUBE]

Also, Edgar Wright gave his thoughts about the movie:



> *Edgar Wright On MAN OF STEEL:*
> 
> _“I think that’s a good thing because I think the character has a great kind of high concept power, and I think the fact that it’s lesser known means that we’re actually freer to kind of adapt the material, which I think is a good thing. Because I think sort of, you know, Man Of Steel has proved that people sort of like for a character that decades old, some people have a very strong opinion of what he should and shouldn’t do. And personally I find that really difficult to actually try and make a movie with, people sort of being so kind of impassioned about what the character is. The whole idea is you’re doing an adaptation. I mean Chris Nolan’s Batman is very different to Tim Burton’s Batman, which is very different to Adam West Batman. And there’s room for all three. The character can support that in the same way that six James Bonds are all different. So I think the nice thing about that title and that character is that there is a bit more license to kind of do something different with it.”_


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes, he really should have asked his dad for help. 

I don't think he really asked the priest though. I think he just wanted to look at Jesus for a bit and think "yeah, I'm kind of like you". And make the priest think he was.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2013)

I just got out of this movie again



It has flaws but he pushes right through them


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2013)

Dat Kripton opening, holy shit, it actually kicks the new star war's collective arses


----------



## James Bond (Jul 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjSNLmb0Ndw[/YOUTUBE]

HISHE does it again


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 20, 2013)

Full details announced in ComicCon in ten minutes


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2013)

> *Henry Cavill Calls MAN OF STEEL's Epic Destruction "The Lesser Of Two Evils"*
> 
> There's no denying just how impressive the final action scenes of Man of Steel were when Superman and Zod faced off in Metropolis in a climatic battle for the fate of the planet. However, the widespread destruction (which obviously resulted in hundreds or thousands of deaths) has been criticised by some, especially as it appeared as if Superman was doing little to help save those people. Well, star Henry Cavill has now summed up his thoughts on the matter pretty perfectly!
> 
> _"I don't think it was intentional. I'm just saying. If two super human beings were to go head-to-head and you have a choice between trying to take this guy down or leaving him be -- he'll destroy the planet as opposed to part of Metropolis -- and I think it's about minimizing as much damage as possible by choosing the lesser of two evils."_


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 22, 2013)

One thing that bothered me was that they never said where General Zod's body went. Is it under military custody? Did Kal-El burried it in a unknown location? 

It also appears like he has no Fortress of Solitude now.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2013)

The outcome of the battle will be part of the next movie. I also don't think Clark was OK in... doing what he did (I don't want to spoil it) to Zod. So, I guess that probably he will go into an existential crisis in the upcoming movie.


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 22, 2013)

His no killing vow will finally be addressed I hope.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 12, 2013)

[youtube]Sge5sUNJkiY[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2013)

This movie was great


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2013)

Its so ironic that he's called man of steel but cannot kill a single fly. So soft . Lol


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 18, 2013)

I still think General Zod should have killed Superman first and then terraform the planet. That's why I found his plan stupid to begin with. Why terraform a planet that you got used to after being there for a day? He easily had 20-30 kryptonians in that ship. Enough to wipe out the whole planet.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 18, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> I still think General Zod should have killed Superman first and then terraform the planet. That's why I found his plan stupid to begin with. Why terraform a planet that you got used to after being there for a day? He easily had 20-30 kryptonians in that ship. Enough to wipe out the whole planet.



Bro the whole movie was stupid. This was the flop of the year. Henry Cavill had to be the worst choice; the man had no fucking emotion, he was a robot.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 20, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Bro the whole movie was stupid. This was the flop of the year. Henry Cavill had to be the worst choice; the man had no fucking emotion, he was a robot.



Couldn't agree with this more greatest disappointment of the year, although I do think Cavill has potential.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> I still think General Zod should have killed Superman first and then terraform the planet. That's why I found his plan stupid to begin with. Why terraform a planet that you got used to after being there for a day? He easily had 20-30 kryptonians in that ship. Enough to wipe out the whole planet.



Zod was genetically engineered to be and raised as the ultimate protector of Krypton. Its best to think of him less like a supervillain and more like a Terminator or some other kind of machine on a mission. He's been programmed a certain way and he feels mad and like failure that he wasn't allowed to fulfill his function (which he thinks was to take over Krytpon to protect and save it). He wants to terraform the planet because thats what he has been waiting for this whole time, because what he's been programmed to do (not literally, but close enough).

Could have been explained better, or maybe he should have just been given his usual motive, but it makes a certain kind of warped, fanatical sense.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 21, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Bro the whole movie was stupid. This was the flop of the year. Henry Cavill had to be the worst choice; the man had no fucking emotion, he was a robot.



So making nearly 3 times their money back = a flop?


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 21, 2013)

doesn't stop Man of Murder product placement from being a shit movie with a shit script and a shit director.

but w/e, cool speshul fx bro!


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 21, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> doesn't stop Man of Murder product placement from being a shit movie with a shit script and a shit director.
> 
> but w/e, cool speshul fx bro!



Movie, was good, script was good, Supermsn didn't do any damage it was Zod and considering what they're capable of destruction of half a fictional city isn't so bad hell were lucky they didn't take out half the continent

But then again I never did expect to hear a decent argument from someone like you who has the trolling skills of an MVC guest


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 22, 2013)

The World said:


> This movie was great



Yeah, it had great moments, without saying the fights.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 24, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Movie, was good, script was good, Supermsn didn't do any damage it was Zod and considering what they're capable of destruction of half a fictional city isn't so bad hell were lucky they didn't take out half the continent
> 
> But then again I never did expect to hear a decent argument from someone like you who has the trolling skills of an MVC guest



Both the movie and the script were shit. Enough with the wanking, this movie was garbage; get over it. Look how fast interest for it waned lol. I would put this movie at the same level as Green Lantern.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 24, 2013)

^^You're the one who has to get over something. Butthurt that much? Box office is there for anyone to see it wasn't a flop.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 25, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> ^^You're the one who has to get over something. Butthurt that much? Box office is there for anyone to see it wasn't a flop.



I didn't say it was a financial flop you pleb. But even commenting on that; I would say it was underwhelming. Superman is perhaps the most iconic superhero in history and his big-budget movie was eclipsed by a THIRD Iron-man in just as many years. I would call that pathetic. 

Moreover, they completely scrapped the sequel because of the poor critical reception and are now adding Batman to it lol. DC's supposed game-changer turned into another Green Lantern. Sorry bro, just telling you how it is and it doesn't "fly" past teenagers that just want to see a CGI fuckfest because that is all it was.


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2013)

Iron Man 3 eclipsed alot of superhero movies because of dumb fans coasting off of Avengers

Your argument has no weight


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 25, 2013)

^^Right on the spot.



heavy_rasengan said:


> I didn't say it was a financial flop you pleb. But even commenting on that; I would say it was underwhelming. Superman is perhaps the most iconic superhero in history and his big-budget movie was eclipsed by a THIRD Iron-man in just as many years. I would call that pathetic.
> 
> Moreover, they completely scrapped the sequel because of the poor critical reception and are now adding Batman to it lol. DC's supposed game-changer turned into another Green Lantern. Sorry bro, just telling you how it is and it doesn't "fly" past teenagers that just want to see a CGI fuckfest because that is all it was.




Oh, now I get it, you're a Marvel fanboy. That clears up everything. You're a hater and don't have good arguments to support your rant. BTW, are you cross-eyed or anything, cause comparing MoS to Green Lantern shows you have issues with your eyes that are very serious, to say the least. We clearly haven't watched the same movie, that is if you have actually watched MoS. Also, box office is not only a signal of doing well in financial terms but also that the audiences like it, especially considering that most of effective marketing takes place in other people's opinions, who might happen to be your friends, family or just random people on the net. Also, get your ass some KY so that next time you won't get that butthurt, you Marvel wanker.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 25, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I didn't say it was a financial flop you pleb. But even commenting on that; I would say it was underwhelming. Superman is perhaps the most iconic superhero in history and his big-budget movie was eclipsed by a THIRD Iron-man in just as many years. I would call that pathetic.
> 
> Moreover, they completely scrapped the sequel because of the poor critical reception and are now adding Batman to it lol. DC's supposed game-changer turned into another Green Lantern. Sorry bro, just telling you how it is and it doesn't "fly" past teenagers that just want to see a CGI fuckfest because that is all it was.



So why are you so butthurt? It was a good movie, it did well everything works out.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 25, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> So why are you so butthurt? It was a good movie, it did well everything works out.



it's pointless to explain to a mental midget all the things that were wrong with the movie. So why bother?

also, there is no actual butthurt on our end, you guys on the other hand seem particularly anally devastated whenever someone criticizes Man of Murder...


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 25, 2013)

The World said:


> *Iron Man 3 eclipsed alot of superhero movies because of dumb fans coasting off of Avengers*
> 
> Your argument has no weight



So then by that logic, Thor 2 and Captain America should do equally as well no? 

What argument are you talking about? That it was financially underwhelming or that the movie was shit? Because I made it pretty damn clear that I wasn't using the former to prove the latter. Superman has the largest fanbase in the entire world. Man of Steel came out at a time when interest for super-hero movies was at its zenith (and still is I would argue). So yes, it was financially underwhelming.



			
				Mike Von J said:
			
		

> Oh, now I get it, you're a Marvel fanboy. That clears up everything. You're a hater and don't have good arguments to support your rant. BTW, are you cross-eyed or anything, cause comparing MoS to Green Lantern shows you have issues with your eyes that are very serious, to say the least. We clearly haven't watched the same movie, that is if you have actually watched MoS. Also, box office is not only a signal of doing well in financial terms but also that the audiences like it, especially considering that most of effective marketing takes place in other people's opinions, who might happen to be your friends, family or just random people on the net. Also, get your ass some KY so that next time you won't get that butthurt, you Marvel wanker.



From where did you get that I am a Marvel wanker? Maybe its this poor comprehension of yours that allowed you to believe that Man of Steel is a good movie. If you payed any attention to my posts, you would realize that I am usually critical of most Marvel movies. 

Anyways, the movie contained absolutely horrid dialogue. The story-telling was extremely muddled due to the ineffectiveness/placement of the flashbacks. The relationship between Clark and Louis was non-existent. 

Henry Cavill was a horrible Superman. There was no character development, the character lacked emotion, was badly acted, etc.

Basically, it was a CGI fuckfest lacking an even remotely good story line. And I know this does it for little kids like you but others would like to see something of more substance. 

Furthermore, it had perhaps the most retarded scene in any movie i've seen this year. The scene where Pa Kent died.....that was just horrible.



			
				godzillafan430 said:
			
		

> So why are you so butthurt? It was a good movie, it did well everything works out.



lol wth would I have to be butthurt about? I am merely criticizing a mediocre movie.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 25, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> So then by that logic, Thor 2 and Captain America should do equally as well no?
> 
> What argument are you talking about? That it was financially underwhelming or that the movie was shit? Because I made it pretty damn clear that I wasn't using the former to prove the latter. Superman has the largest fanbase in the entire world. Man of Steel came out at a time when interest for super-hero movies was at its zenith (and still is I would argue). So yes, it was financially underwhelming.
> 
> ...



Who's the kid here, every now and then a troll comes here to bring about the same topic and show how right he is by means of a tantrum. I wonder who that might be.

Also, I didn't say the movie was perfect, it had flaws but was a good movie nonetheless. 

Now, there's nothing technical to grasp from your opinion, it's mostly biased: "he was horrible, story was horrible, acting was horrible, character developement blah blah I'm butthurt because not everyone has bad taste as I do blah blah" alright it's your opinion and I'm sure you think this movie is so bad that you'll pay a ticket, go to the movies, watch the sequel and come back here in 2 years to talk about it and tell us all how horrible it was. Stop trolling yourself.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 25, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Also, I didn't say the movie was perfect, it had flaws but was a good movie nonetheless.



No it wasn't. 



> *Now, there's nothing technical to grasp from your opinion, it's mostly biased: "he was horrible, story was horrible, acting was horrible, character developement* blah blah I'm butthurt because not everyone has bad taste as I do blah blah"



lol what? You must be pretty delusional if you think that the movie contained even decent character development. This has nothing to do with bias or subjectivity. Why would I be biased anyways? I believe you are looking for the term subjective. Many aspects may be subjective but there are things like character development, acting (to a certain degree), fluidity of the plot, etc. that are not. 

As for taste, let me guess; you're a transformers fan?



> alright it's your opinion and I'm sure you think this movie is so bad that you'll pay a ticket, go to the movies, watch the sequel and come back here in 2 years to talk about it and tell us all how horrible it was. Stop trolling yourself.



What does the sequel having anything to do with it? The sequel could be better and I could come here and tell everyone how good it was.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 25, 2013)

Transformers? Wut?

I guess you're getting delusional, if you say that nothing was good in the movie then you're really just trolling and flamebating. No one is saying this movie was perfect, but it wasn't as horrible as you trolls are trying to depict.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 26, 2013)

Again, comprehension seriously lacking. When did I claim that "nothing" was good in the movie? I have specifically stated that the action setpieces were good. Looks like you couldn't retort my claims about the plot line and character development. In fact, you haven't given any reasons for why it was a good movie. I'm starting to see why this movie attracts people like you. You've just demonstrated that you belong to that "derp yay cgi fuckfest" category of watchers. Move along now.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 27, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> it's pointless to explain to a mental midget all the things that were wrong with the movie. So why bother?
> 
> also, there is no actual butthurt on our end, you guys on the other hand seem particularly anally devastated whenever someone criticizes Man of Murder...



>Calls me retarded

>humiliates himself with each comment he makes

Keep going your only digging your grave further, aren't also the guy that said Lex Luthor was a savior that Supes keeps getting in the way of? 

Go back to MVC where noobs are treated as royalty


----------

